# Anyone starting IVF/ICSI for first time in June/July?



## gretarose

Hi, I'm 38 and after trying for 3 years, and over a year of tests and waiting around for the results, my husband and I are about to start ICSI. So I'm feeling rather nervous and would LOVE to share with others....
Anybody out there about to embark on the same journey?


----------



## nlk

Hi :wave:

I have my consultation booked for ivf as an egg sharer on the 13th June, so providing everything goes ok, we should be ready to do our first ivf in July! We've been trying for about 18 months, I have pcos. It can be so nerve wracking, but I'm glad that we're moving in the right direction now. I did almost a year on various fertility drugs, but nothing ever worked :(

Where are you going to be doing your cycle?


----------



## gretarose

Hi Nik
Nice to meet you and thank you so much for replying. It's nice to share. I think I will probably start my cycle of IVF at the end of June, my appointment is June 20th...but not sure if I will just be taught how to inject and then begin the following month which will be end of July. Either way I'm aching to start, we've had 3 set backs from St Mary's in Manchester...which has been very difficult especially at my age!
How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?
I don't know that much about egg sharing...would be good to hear about it. 
Apparently I have a low ovarian reserve but healthy tubes and very regular cycles...my husband has low sperm motility.
It's very tough isn't it, especially when you are surrounded by babies like I seem to be at the moment...hoping its our turn this summer Nik.
Trying to stay positive and kinda looking after myself although could probably do with losing a bit of weight, am just within the BMI. I'm not the most active person in the world! But I do work hard in my job...I'm an art teacher. What do you do Hun?
Look forward to hearing from you x


----------



## nlk

I think it takes roughly 1-2 weeks after the consultation to match me, and then I have to do the injection training etc before I can start my IVF...so we will probably be going through everything at a fairly similar time! I know what you mean...I seem to know a lot of women who are pregnant, or just had a baby. I feel a bit left out :(

Egg sharing is basically where I give half of the eggs that are collected to a recipient, who cannot use her own eggs for any reason. I have to have a lot of blood tests etc to make sure that my eggs are of good enough quality, but if they are then I get a free cycle of ivf in exchange...definitely worth doing!

I'm currently 22, and my OH is 23. We've been together just over five years. Due to me only being 22, we're not eligible for ivf on the nhs...and in our area we would only be able to have one round anyways. There is some concern that I will go through early menopause, and have been told that I shouldn't leave it too late. We did clomid, and femara, and trigger shots, but nothing. In the end, our FS told us that ivf would be our only hope...and that I would only get pregnant without it "with a miracle". Not something anyone wants to hear, especially when I know that I'm still fairly young!

Are you doing your cycle on the nhs, or privately? What setbacks have you had with your hospital? Sorry to hear you've had a difficult time :hugs:

I'm currently working as a private tutor for kids, in maths and psychology. I work part time, whilst I complete my masters in children's mental health...I'm hoping to become a clinical psychologist by the end of it!


----------



## mission_mommy

hiii..
i hope i can join!
i started my first ever ivf in may and it was a freeze all cycle..no transfer! am to have my ET in july...an FET cycle...
i have a uterine polyp which caused the delay..i am to have a hysterosopy soon 
i wil start my bcps fo the cycle as soon as i have the polyp removed!

i have severe endo , and DH has 1%morphology..so we werent able to conceive naturally!
i hope i can find cycle buddies here and can help 1st time IVFers with my little ET experience:)


----------



## clarkea

Hi there.

I have my consultation app on the 30th so will hopefully be starting icsi ivf june/july. Im soo nervous n a worrier too so i need to calm myself down but its very hard as ur aware.
Im currently with Liverpool womens hospital. We were with Manchester hospital but they weretaking so long we got transferred.
We have been ttc for about 8 years. The issue is a male factor which is why we need icsi.

Would like to have someone who understands to go through this with x


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies,

May I join you please?

We are awaiting call from the fertility clinic to start with the IVF. We have unexplained infertility. Probably our treatment will start end June-July. So nervous and anxious at the same time to get started. 

I don't know much about how the procedure will go, but its nice to hear from ladies who are already in the process. I hope to share my experience with you all.


----------



## clarkea

sunshine8 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join you please?
> 
> We are awaiting call from the fertility clinic to start with the IVF. We have unexplained infertility. Probably our treatment will start end June-July. So nervous and anxious at the same time to get started.
> 
> I don't know much about how the procedure will go, but its nice to hear from ladies who are already in the process. I hope to share my experience with you all.

Hiya.

Have u had ur consultation app n which hospital are u with?


----------



## sunshine8

clarkea said:


> sunshine8 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join you please?
> 
> We are awaiting call from the fertility clinic to start with the IVF. We have unexplained infertility. Probably our treatment will start end June-July. So nervous and anxious at the same time to get started.
> 
> I don't know much about how the procedure will go, but its nice to hear from ladies who are already in the process. I hope to share my experience with you all.
> 
> Hiya.
> 
> Have u had ur consultation app n which hospital are u with?Click to expand...

Hey there,

No not yet, we haven't had the consultation app, awaiting that. I reside in Sweden :)


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies,

I will start IVF in June just got to wait until my 1st day of period to arrange a scan then I will be sent home with my injections! Scary! We are unexplained don't know why or what it wrong with us! I am NHS (Dundee) so it's been a long & very emotional process. I long for a baby although I do put on a brave face & yes everyone is pregnant at the moment....

Good luck ladies


----------



## clarkea

It is scary isnt it. Trying to keep positive but its very hard n stressful.


----------



## StayPositive

Hi girls,

Can i join you? Just had my call from the hospital with all the dates for my first round of IVF with egg sharing! So i finally know that i will start drugs to induce a bleed (PCOS with irregular cycles) next saturday!!! That means i will come on in the middle of my holiday... but i don't care as i get to start injections on about 13th June. Hopefully EC early July. Am so excited we finally have dates (had our appointment with the consultant to agree it all and start the egg sharing process at the end of April, but before that it was a 6 month wait...). Hope you all have dates around mine so we can go through this together. Be good to share the experience


----------



## nlk

It's so nice to see so many of us having ivf at the same time. I hope we can all get our long awaited bfps!!

*StayPositive*, where are you doing your egg sharing? I'm doing mine at Lister, in London (assuming all the tests come back ok to clear me for it!) :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine8

hello everyone,

I just received a call, my consultation appointment is on 14 June . It will be great if some of you could please advise me on what should I ask etc and what this consultation meeting actually entails?


----------



## gretarose

Wow...thankyou ladies. So good to share and hear we are all in a very similar place. Lets keep talking xxx


----------



## gretarose

Hi nlk
Thanks for letting me know about the egg sharing...thats a very special thing you are doing for someone. I hope we are going through this at the same time. And there are lots of other lovely ladies at similar stages. 
I am with the NHS so been waiting since May 2012 for all the tests and different stages of investigation. Hugely wearing and emotional. And then the hospital we are with is entitled to refuse up to 3 times if they have no space and guess what...? We got the maximum refusals! So an extra 3 months has been added on. Nevermind. We are at the point now where things must happen and I am praying they will.
Your job sounds interesting and your degree. 
Are you going through the NHS too?



nlk said:


> I think it takes roughly 1-2 weeks after the consultation to match me, and then I have to do the injection training etc before I can start my IVF...so we will probably be going through everything at a fairly similar time! I know what you mean...I seem to know a lot of women who are pregnant, or just had a baby. I feel a bit left out :(
> 
> Egg sharing is basically where I give half of the eggs that are collected to a recipient, who cannot use her own eggs for any reason. I have to have a lot of blood tests etc to make sure that my eggs are of good enough quality, but if they are then I get a free cycle of ivf in exchange...definitely worth doing!
> 
> I'm currently 22, and my OH is 23. We've been together just over five years. Due to me only being 22, we're not eligible for ivf on the nhs...and in our area we would only be able to have one round anyways. There is some concern that I will go through early menopause, and have been told that I shouldn't leave it too late. We did clomid, and femara, and trigger shots, but nothing. In the end, our FS told us that ivf would be our only hope...and that I would only get pregnant without it "with a miracle". Not something anyone wants to hear, especially when I know that I'm still fairly young!
> 
> Are you doing your cycle on the nhs, or privately? What setbacks have you had with your hospital? Sorry to hear you've had a difficult time :hugs:
> 
> I'm currently working as a private tutor for kids, in maths and psychology. I work part time, whilst I complete my masters in children's mental health...I'm hoping to become a clinical psychologist by the end of it!


----------



## gretarose

Sorry I just realised you already said you're not with the NHS
Take care and let me know how you get on
x




gretarose said:


> Hi nlk
> Thanks for letting me know about the egg sharing...thats a very special thing you are doing for someone. I hope we are going through this at the same time. And there are lots of other lovely ladies at similar stages.
> I am with the NHS so been waiting since May 2012 for all the tests and different stages of investigation. Hugely wearing and emotional. And then the hospital we are with is entitled to refuse up to 3 times if they have no space and guess what...? We got the maximum refusals! So an extra 3 months has been added on. Nevermind. We are at the point now where things must happen and I am praying they will.
> Your job sounds interesting and your degree.
> Are you going through the NHS too?
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> I think it takes roughly 1-2 weeks after the consultation to match me, and then I have to do the injection training etc before I can start my IVF...so we will probably be going through everything at a fairly similar time! I know what you mean...I seem to know a lot of women who are pregnant, or just had a baby. I feel a bit left out :(
> 
> Egg sharing is basically where I give half of the eggs that are collected to a recipient, who cannot use her own eggs for any reason. I have to have a lot of blood tests etc to make sure that my eggs are of good enough quality, but if they are then I get a free cycle of ivf in exchange...definitely worth doing!
> 
> I'm currently 22, and my OH is 23. We've been together just over five years. Due to me only being 22, we're not eligible for ivf on the nhs...and in our area we would only be able to have one round anyways. There is some concern that I will go through early menopause, and have been told that I shouldn't leave it too late. We did clomid, and femara, and trigger shots, but nothing. In the end, our FS told us that ivf would be our only hope...and that I would only get pregnant without it "with a miracle". Not something anyone wants to hear, especially when I know that I'm still fairly young!
> 
> Are you doing your cycle on the nhs, or privately? What setbacks have you had with your hospital? Sorry to hear you've had a difficult time :hugs:
> 
> I'm currently working as a private tutor for kids, in maths and psychology. I work part time, whilst I complete my masters in children's mental health...I'm hoping to become a clinical psychologist by the end of it!Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

Hi there thanks so much for sharing...I feel like we are in pretty similar situations...ours is male factor mainly but then they told me I have low ovarian reserve too...probably because of my age.
Wishing you lots of luck x




clarkea said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have my consultation app on the 30th so will hopefully be starting icsi ivf june/july. Im soo nervous n a worrier too so i need to calm myself down but its very hard as ur aware.
> Im currently with Liverpool womens hospital. We were with Manchester hospital but they weretaking so long we got transferred.
> We have been ttc for about 8 years. The issue is a male factor which is why we need icsi.
> 
> Would like to have someone who understands to go through this with x


----------



## TooExcited

Hello ladies - can I join in please?

I'm starting my first ivf cycle this month. We are unexplained too. I have low ish AMH at 9.3 which isn't terrible but not ideal - I'm 34 DH is 33.

We got referred for tests innJune 12 and have spent the year having tests and waiting, waiting and more waiting... We were referred for ivf in February and I will be starting an antagonist cycle this month - in fact the drugs will start in 13 days. Egg collection provisionally booked for 4th July depending on how I respond to the treatment I guess. 

We are entitled to 2 NHS cycles so I'm hoping that is all we need... We're at Chester up to collection then transfer will be at Liverpool.

Lovely to chat to others in the same position xxx


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone, 

Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan. 

This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year

Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!


----------



## gretarose

Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady. 
I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up. 
Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
How are you finding the drugs?
Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
Wishing you all the best. :flower:




KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!


----------



## gretarose

Take a look at this thread ladies...I'm finding it very interesting and helpful xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here.html


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining. I am having injection training on 3rd of July and will start on mini pill. Egg retrieval estimated for Sept 16th and implantation a few days later. (Fingers crossed) My hospital is not doing any retrievals etc in August. This is my first cycle on the NHS. We are doing a single egg transfer and that means we get a second FET round and egg storage on the NHS too if unsuccessful. After that it will cost us £5,000 a cycle.


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta Rose 

Nice to meet you too and welcome to the world of fertility treatment. Good luck with your journey.

I was to have a private cycle of IVF at the GCRM in Glasgow last July. I went to my NHS FS in May (just after MC - appointment was kept for some reason) and he advised that they would not take me for IVF so soon post M/C and to wait 4 months. I waited 6 months and in November 12 was added to the list for NHS IVF.

I decided to leave private IVF to after Xmas and went for my first private appointment on 7 Jan 13. Was advised I could start in D21 of Feb cycle which was middle of March. I however, got a start date for a promotion in March this year and my private FS was not happy to do IVF during this time as he thought it would be too much stress and not give the IVF the best chance of working!! (I see now what he means)

So, after settling in the job I am eventually on my IVF journey.

Injections are going well, easier and less painful than I thought. Starting to feel really tired and have really back acne in the last few days, dont know if this is a side effect of the drugs or AF coming !!!



gretarose said:


> Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady.
> I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up.
> Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
> How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
> How are you finding the drugs?
> Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
> Wishing you all the best. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

Of course you are welcome to join...wishing you all the very best :flower:



BabyDancing13 said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me joining. I am having injection training on 3rd of July and will start on mini pill. Egg retrieval estimated for Sept 16th and implantation a few days later. (Fingers crossed) My hospital is not doing any retrievals etc in August. This is my first cycle on the NHS. We are doing a single egg transfer and that means we get a second FET round and egg storage on the NHS too if unsuccessful. After that it will cost us £5,000 a cycle.


----------



## gretarose

Thank you for the best wishes. It's reassuring to hear about the injections. And I have trouble with my skin just on a regular basis but particularly just before AF, so I will possibly be the same.
The waiting inbetween the appointments is agony, and I do feel ready to get started now. My AF is due on 3rd June, then my appointment is 20th June, so I reckon all being well, I could be starting my injections at the beginning of July.
Have you eliminated anything from your diet. I have always drank a lot of soya milk as am lactose intolerant but then read some stories about soya acting almost like a contraceptive....so stopped drinking it! 
Wishing you all the best for the coming months....how long do you inject for? I feel clueless about what I will be doing, so trying to gather as much info before my appointment.
Do you have day and night injections? They have told me this is what I will have.
Also, how many scans/blood tests do you have inbetween whilst injecting?
Sorry for all the questions. I hope you take it easy, it's great news about the promotion but don't let them work you too hard at the moment! :winkwink:
X



KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Nice to meet you too and welcome to the world of fertility treatment. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> I was to have a private cycle of IVF at the GCRM in Glasgow last July. I went to my NHS FS in May (just after MC - appointment was kept for some reason) and he advised that they would not take me for IVF so soon post M/C and to wait 4 months. I waited 6 months and in November 12 was added to the list for NHS IVF.
> 
> I decided to leave private IVF to after Xmas and went for my first private appointment on 7 Jan 13. Was advised I could start in D21 of Feb cycle which was middle of March. I however, got a start date for a promotion in March this year and my private FS was not happy to do IVF during this time as he thought it would be too much stress and not give the IVF the best chance of working!! (I see now what he means)
> 
> So, after settling in the job I am eventually on my IVF journey.
> 
> Injections are going well, easier and less painful than I thought. Starting to feel really tired and have really back acne in the last few days, dont know if this is a side effect of the drugs or AF coming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady.
> I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up.
> Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
> How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
> How are you finding the drugs?
> Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
> Wishing you all the best. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## StayPositive

Well my usually unpredicatable body has struck again! So rather than starting pills to bring on a bleed on Saturday I came on today.Which means a delay of about 2 weeks :( When has my body ever worked with me on anything?! So end of July likely for EC now. On the plus side, i can drink on my upcoming holiday!

Great news of so many people on the same path and at similar times. Good luck with all the appointments etc


----------



## gretarose

Shame you have to wait StayPositive, but enjoy your holiday, maybe it's meant to be so you can really enjoy yourself just beforehand, get some endorphins rushing through you. They say laughter is the best thing too. :winkwink:
Which protocol are you on?






StayPositive said:


> Well my usually unpredicatable body has struck again! So rather than starting pills to bring on a bleed on Saturday I came on today.Which means a delay of about 2 weeks :( When has my body ever worked with me on anything?! So end of July likely for EC now. On the plus side, i can drink on my upcoming holiday!
> 
> Great news of so many people on the same path and at similar times. Good luck with all the appointments etc


----------



## gretarose

How is everyone feeling? I seem to have hit a bit of a low about everything. But I am days away from AF and always feel rather topsy turvy round about this time. 
Struggling to quit caffeine, even though I only really drink 3cups of earl grey tea a day. I've given up booze and soya. 
Does anyone have any good tips for diet/well being. Maybe we could start a list...
Here are some of mine ( the thought of doing this is lifting my blues a little!)....
Taking a nice morning stroll.
Watching 'The Voice'
Pottering in the garden.
Buying fresh roses for my home.

Come on ladies what are your soothing, uplifting things to do?
I've also just ordered Zita Wests IVF CD, so when it arrives I will let you know how it is.
X


----------



## nlk

I'm feeling a little disheartened as well at the minute. I sent OH to the doctors to get some blood tests, which our private clinic have requested he have before we have our appt. They said we can go through the gp, because they will cost about £300 if we have them done with them. However, the gp has refused to do them, because they are not being done for nhs care! I really don't want to pay that much for a blood test to confirm that he doesn't have hiv or hepB...any ideas?!

I think it's important to maintain wellbeing at times like these...it's such a stressful thing to go through, and can take such a massive toll on you. I've started acupuncture, which I'm absolutely loving! I'm only having it once a month at the minute, but it will become more frequent around the time of the actual IVF. I also go swimming, and try to eat healthy. I too am struggling to cut out the caffeine, gretarose! I don't drink tea or coffee, just coke :dohh:


----------



## gretarose

Hi nlk
Nice to hear from you. Hmmmm...not sure about the blood test situation, that's frustrating. I wonder if you could ask an NHS walk in centre to do them? Or offer to pay your doctors, as long as its nowhere near anything like £300.
Yes, I am about to start acupuncture too, just waiting to get paid first!
Hope you get it sorted :hugs:


QUOTE=nlk;27608187]I'm feeling a little disheartened as well at the minute. I sent OH to the doctors to get some blood tests, which our private clinic have requested he have before we have our appt. They said we can go through the gp, because they will cost about £300 if we have them done with them. However, the gp has refused to do them, because they are not being done for nhs care! I really don't want to pay that much for a blood test to confirm that he doesn't have hiv or hepB...any ideas?!

I think it's important to maintain wellbeing at times like these...it's such a stressful thing to go through, and can take such a massive toll on you. I've started acupuncture, which I'm absolutely loving! I'm only having it once a month at the minute, but it will become more frequent around the time of the actual IVF. I also go swimming, and try to eat healthy. I too am struggling to cut out the caffeine, gretarose! I don't drink tea or coffee, just coke :dohh:[/QUOTE]


----------



## nlk

Oh, I hope you enjoy it as much as I do! Well worth the money, I think!

Yes, we are thinking about either going to a walk-in clinic, or going to a different doctor within the same surgery...hopefully someone else will do it without questioning it!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta Rose.

Glad to hear you are getting started with the first round of injections and now have possible dates. It will come round before you know it. Good luck!!

Diet wise, I just try to eat heathily. I joined Slimming World about a year ago, but now just try to follow the plan and eat heathily. I have managed to keep the weight off. Although I will say, from starting the downregging injections, I feel I have put weight on!! 

I have switched to de-caf coffee which is hard although I do have the odd cup of ordinary coffee.

If you are on the long protocol, you will attend and appointment with the nurse at your clinic who will give you your drugs to start on D21 of your next cycle. you follow the plan and go for your first scan at about 14 days of injecting, this is to make sure your ovaries are shut down. 

The doctor will then decide when you start the stimualtion drugs, the course of which will last for 12 to 14 days. During the time your are taking the stimms, you will be scanned about every 3 days, which I understand to be 4 scan appointments over 2 weeks. You then return for egg collection and egg transfer 3 - 5 days later (you need to allow 2 full days for each of these. Then, its the dreaded 2WW!!! 


Hope this helps and very best of luck!!! Speak soon :happydance:



gretarose said:


> Thank you for the best wishes. It's reassuring to hear about the injections. And I have trouble with my skin just on a regular basis but particularly just before AF, so I will possibly be the same.
> The waiting inbetween the appointments is agony, and I do feel ready to get started now. My AF is due on 3rd June, then my appointment is 20th June, so I reckon all being well, I could be starting my injections at the beginning of July.
> Have you eliminated anything from your diet. I have always drank a lot of soya milk as am lactose intolerant but then read some stories about soya acting almost like a contraceptive....so stopped drinking it!
> Wishing you all the best for the coming months....how long do you inject for? I feel clueless about what I will be doing, so trying to gather as much info before my appointment.
> Do you have day and night injections? They have told me this is what I will have.
> Also, how many scans/blood tests do you have inbetween whilst injecting?
> Sorry for all the questions. I hope you take it easy, it's great news about the promotion but don't let them work you too hard at the moment! :winkwink:
> X
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Nice to meet you too and welcome to the world of fertility treatment. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> I was to have a private cycle of IVF at the GCRM in Glasgow last July. I went to my NHS FS in May (just after MC - appointment was kept for some reason) and he advised that they would not take me for IVF so soon post M/C and to wait 4 months. I waited 6 months and in November 12 was added to the list for NHS IVF.
> 
> I decided to leave private IVF to after Xmas and went for my first private appointment on 7 Jan 13. Was advised I could start in D21 of Feb cycle which was middle of March. I however, got a start date for a promotion in March this year and my private FS was not happy to do IVF during this time as he thought it would be too much stress and not give the IVF the best chance of working!! (I see now what he means)
> 
> So, after settling in the job I am eventually on my IVF journey.
> 
> Injections are going well, easier and less painful than I thought. Starting to feel really tired and have really back acne in the last few days, dont know if this is a side effect of the drugs or AF coming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady.
> I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up.
> Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
> How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
> How are you finding the drugs?
> Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
> Wishing you all the best. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

Hi just thought I'd update ladies. Thanks KatherineA for your great response and advice. Well, I'm off to the hospital this morning for some blood tests and scans, then if all ok, I will be starting buserilin (not sure if I spelt it right) on 22nd June.
I've been a nightmare to live with, really struggling with my emotions and nerves. But trying to stay positive, it's just been such a lonnnnngggg wait!
Wish me luck girls. And sending you all lots of love and baby dust too :dust::dust:
Be good to hear how everyone is doing.
Lets try and get this to be a lucky thread!!! :winkwink:



KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta Rose.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting started with the first round of injections and now have possible dates. It will come round before you know it. Good luck!!
> 
> Diet wise, I just try to eat heathily. I joined Slimming World about a year ago, but now just try to follow the plan and eat heathily. I have managed to keep the weight off. Although I will say, from starting the downregging injections, I feel I have put weight on!!
> 
> I have switched to de-caf coffee which is hard although I do have the odd cup of ordinary coffee.
> 
> If you are on the long protocol, you will attend and appointment with the nurse at your clinic who will give you your drugs to start on D21 of your next cycle. you follow the plan and go for your first scan at about 14 days of injecting, this is to make sure your ovaries are shut down.
> 
> The doctor will then decide when you start the stimualtion drugs, the course of which will last for 12 to 14 days. During the time your are taking the stimms, you will be scanned about every 3 days, which I understand to be 4 scan appointments over 2 weeks. You then return for egg collection and egg transfer 3 - 5 days later (you need to allow 2 full days for each of these. Then, its the dreaded 2WW!!!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and very best of luck!!! Speak soon :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the best wishes. It's reassuring to hear about the injections. And I have trouble with my skin just on a regular basis but particularly just before AF, so I will possibly be the same.
> The waiting inbetween the appointments is agony, and I do feel ready to get started now. My AF is due on 3rd June, then my appointment is 20th June, so I reckon all being well, I could be starting my injections at the beginning of July.
> Have you eliminated anything from your diet. I have always drank a lot of soya milk as am lactose intolerant but then read some stories about soya acting almost like a contraceptive....so stopped drinking it!
> Wishing you all the best for the coming months....how long do you inject for? I feel clueless about what I will be doing, so trying to gather as much info before my appointment.
> Do you have day and night injections? They have told me this is what I will have.
> Also, how many scans/blood tests do you have inbetween whilst injecting?
> Sorry for all the questions. I hope you take it easy, it's great news about the promotion but don't let them work you too hard at the moment! :winkwink:
> X
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Nice to meet you too and welcome to the world of fertility treatment. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> I was to have a private cycle of IVF at the GCRM in Glasgow last July. I went to my NHS FS in May (just after MC - appointment was kept for some reason) and he advised that they would not take me for IVF so soon post M/C and to wait 4 months. I waited 6 months and in November 12 was added to the list for NHS IVF.
> 
> I decided to leave private IVF to after Xmas and went for my first private appointment on 7 Jan 13. Was advised I could start in D21 of Feb cycle which was middle of March. I however, got a start date for a promotion in March this year and my private FS was not happy to do IVF during this time as he thought it would be too much stress and not give the IVF the best chance of working!! (I see now what he means)
> 
> So, after settling in the job I am eventually on my IVF journey.
> 
> Injections are going well, easier and less painful than I thought. Starting to feel really tired and have really back acne in the last few days, dont know if this is a side effect of the drugs or AF coming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady.
> I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up.
> Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
> How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
> How are you finding the drugs?
> Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
> Wishing you all the best. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## StayPositive

Hey gretarose

Sounds like we will be starting the Bruselin (again no idea on the spelling) on the same day! If my body behaves and bleeds when its supposed to. That would be brilliant so we can compare symptoms and what works for us. Hope your hormones are giving you a bit of a break, not nice to be feeling so up and down all the time. Sure there will be plenty of that to come with the injections... How did your appointment go?

KatherineA, thanks for the detailed advice on when things will happen. i didn't even get that from the IVF nurse! i am a planner and like to know what's coming, so this helps a lot.

We jet off on Saturday for our long awaited holiday. Cannot wait to relax in the sun (i hope its sunny...) and forget everything for a while. Then i fully intend to come back refreshed, motivated and ready to put all my energy into the IVF. I need to produce good eggs for me and my recipient so we can both get pregnant first time!

Things i use to relax and help with the endless waiting...
- positive visualisation
- planning treats to keep us going (picnic in the garden, walk in the spring flowers etc)
- pestering the centre to ensure all is moving as fast as it can!
- getting healthy ready for the treatment (i have also found slimming world worked for me, and i am close to the BMI i have been told works best for IVF)

Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread! Good luck to all xx


----------



## StayPositive

Oh and i am not sure what protocol i am on, they have not mentioned this at the clinic. I am guessing long? I have 7 days of pills to induce a bleed, start bruselin on day 2 of bleed for 3 weeks before a scan to see if my ovaries have stopped (shouldn't take much as they are not working anyway...), hopefully start stimming for about 2 weeks before EC? As i understand it anyway


----------



## gretarose

Hi StayPositive
Sorry for the delay. I've been chatting on another thread and forgot to check back on here! Thanks for all the lovely inspiring advice.:hugs:
My appointment went well thanks, everything fine on my scan, they said if we dont hear from them re. my blood then just to assume that the plan is the same. We go in on 20th for our consultation and teach slot, then I start my drugs on 22nd. 
Feeling pretty good today, calm and upbeat. Every day is completely different though, so just accepting myself for how I am, and even just this acceptance has lifted some of the tense anxiety I have felt for so long.
Hope you are ok and 'staying positive'!:winkwink:




StayPositive said:


> Oh and i am not sure what protocol i am on, they have not mentioned this at the clinic. I am guessing long? I have 7 days of pills to induce a bleed, start bruselin on day 2 of bleed for 3 weeks before a scan to see if my ovaries have stopped (shouldn't take much as they are not working anyway...), hopefully start stimming for about 2 weeks before EC? As i understand it anyway


----------



## gretarose

How are you doing KatherineA? X



KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta Rose.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting started with the first round of injections and now have possible dates. It will come round before you know it. Good luck!!
> 
> Diet wise, I just try to eat heathily. I joined Slimming World about a year ago, but now just try to follow the plan and eat heathily. I have managed to keep the weight off. Although I will say, from starting the downregging injections, I feel I have put weight on!!
> 
> I have switched to de-caf coffee which is hard although I do have the odd cup of ordinary coffee.
> 
> If you are on the long protocol, you will attend and appointment with the nurse at your clinic who will give you your drugs to start on D21 of your next cycle. you follow the plan and go for your first scan at about 14 days of injecting, this is to make sure your ovaries are shut down.
> 
> The doctor will then decide when you start the stimualtion drugs, the course of which will last for 12 to 14 days. During the time your are taking the stimms, you will be scanned about every 3 days, which I understand to be 4 scan appointments over 2 weeks. You then return for egg collection and egg transfer 3 - 5 days later (you need to allow 2 full days for each of these. Then, its the dreaded 2WW!!!
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and very best of luck!!! Speak soon :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the best wishes. It's reassuring to hear about the injections. And I have trouble with my skin just on a regular basis but particularly just before AF, so I will possibly be the same.
> The waiting inbetween the appointments is agony, and I do feel ready to get started now. My AF is due on 3rd June, then my appointment is 20th June, so I reckon all being well, I could be starting my injections at the beginning of July.
> Have you eliminated anything from your diet. I have always drank a lot of soya milk as am lactose intolerant but then read some stories about soya acting almost like a contraceptive....so stopped drinking it!
> Wishing you all the best for the coming months....how long do you inject for? I feel clueless about what I will be doing, so trying to gather as much info before my appointment.
> Do you have day and night injections? They have told me this is what I will have.
> Also, how many scans/blood tests do you have inbetween whilst injecting?
> Sorry for all the questions. I hope you take it easy, it's great news about the promotion but don't let them work you too hard at the moment! :winkwink:
> X
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Nice to meet you too and welcome to the world of fertility treatment. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> I was to have a private cycle of IVF at the GCRM in Glasgow last July. I went to my NHS FS in May (just after MC - appointment was kept for some reason) and he advised that they would not take me for IVF so soon post M/C and to wait 4 months. I waited 6 months and in November 12 was added to the list for NHS IVF.
> 
> I decided to leave private IVF to after Xmas and went for my first private appointment on 7 Jan 13. Was advised I could start in D21 of Feb cycle which was middle of March. I however, got a start date for a promotion in March this year and my private FS was not happy to do IVF during this time as he thought it would be too much stress and not give the IVF the best chance of working!! (I see now what he means)
> 
> So, after settling in the job I am eventually on my IVF journey.
> 
> Injections are going well, easier and less painful than I thought. Starting to feel really tired and have really back acne in the last few days, dont know if this is a side effect of the drugs or AF coming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you Katherine, and we are the same age! sounds like youve been through a lot, brave lady.
> I've not got my story in my signature yet .... I too miscarried but in very different circumstances...over 10 years ago with my ex and it had been a planned pregnancy...then we split up.
> Now I'm on a different journey, and its very frustrating because I'm older and have ached for my own child all these years. Anyway, got to remain positive and hopeful.
> How long did you wait to go private with IVF just out of interest?
> How are you finding the drugs?
> Hope you don't mind me asking questions...
> Wishing you all the best. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can I join please? This is my first attempt at IVF. My story is in my signature. Iam currently on day 3 of dowregging with Suprefact and will be having my down regging scan on 10 June. If all is OK I will start stimming soon after that and EC and ET should take place end of June if all goes to plan.
> 
> This is a privately funded cycle as we are only entitled to one which is estimated to take place end of this year
> 
> Good to see there are so many supportive people on this forum all in the same boat. Wishing you all the best of luck !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## babykhu

Can i please join in?

Im Due to start ivf on either 13th june or 20th, i am still waiting on one blood test to come back.

I get my jabs delivered on 9th june.

After all this wait i cant believe i maybe start soon as next week.. It all feels surreal.


----------



## gretarose

Hi babykhu so sorry for the delay. Of course you can join.
My appointment is the 20th too! And yes, its amazing thinking next weekend I could be starting my injections after 3 years of trying, waiting, hoping, tests and appointments. Its been intense. 
All the best with everything and keep me posted 
x:flower:



babykhu said:


> Can i please join in?
> 
> Im Due to start ivf on either 13th june or 20th, i am still waiting on one blood test to come back.
> 
> I get my jabs delivered on 9th june.
> 
> After all this wait i cant believe i maybe start soon as next week.. It all feels surreal.


----------



## KatherineA

Hi greta rose, Baby Khu and others.

Hope you are well, been off the forum for a while as I have been busy working extra shifts to pay for this treatment. 

Glad to hear all went well at your appointment and scan. Just try to take it one day at a time and dont think too far ahead, cause there is alot to get through in the 2 to 4 weeks of treatment and I find its best not to try to think too far ahead. I have be doing that since I started treatment and touch wood its working!!

I have just started Menopur stimuation drugs the other day. Went to my downreg scan on Monday and they said everything had shut down OK and I was ready to go with the stimms. No side effects so far!!! 

Another thing I meant to mention which could help with the emotional side of things is try to keep busy, meet up with friends, go out for nice meals your DH, go clubbing at the weekend as long as there is no achohol (thats what I am doing next weekend went G8 is over), do some niggly, annoying wee jobs that need done in the house, because that way I look at it is in a few weeks from now we could be pregnant and not able to do these things because as soon as implantation occurs you could get symptoms (i.e. sickness and tiredness).

Another thing is, if your clinic offer counselling, which they most probably do, I would advise that you take it. You can talk to the cousellour about lots of other issues around infertility.

Hope this helps and let me know how you are getting on xxx




gretarose said:


> Hi babykhu so sorry for the delay. Of course you can join.
> My appointment is the 20th too! And yes, its amazing thinking next weekend I could be starting my injections after 3 years of trying, waiting, hoping, tests and appointments. Its been intense.
> All the best with everything and keep me posted
> x:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> babykhu said:
> 
> 
> Can i please join in?
> 
> Im Due to start ivf on either 13th june or 20th, i am still waiting on one blood test to come back.
> 
> I get my jabs delivered on 9th june.
> 
> After all this wait i cant believe i maybe start soon as next week.. It all feels surreal.Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

Lovely to hear from you Katherine,
Glad you ok. And thankyou so much for the great advice. 
Work is keeping me very busy too and is the perfect distraction at the moment.
It's great news about your starting stimms, and no side effects too. Well done hun. Have they said when your ER will be? 
Do you have anymore good advice about the injections? I have a feeling I may need to get my husband to do them for me. Someone mentioned Arnica is good to put on the spot afterwards.
Take care of yourself and don't you work too hard! :hugs:



KatherineA said:


> Hi greta rose, Baby Khu and others.
> 
> Hope you are well, been off the forum for a while as I have been busy working extra shifts to pay for this treatment.
> 
> Glad to hear all went well at your appointment and scan. Just try to take it one day at a time and dont think too far ahead, cause there is alot to get through in the 2 to 4 weeks of treatment and I find its best not to try to think too far ahead. I have be doing that since I started treatment and touch wood its working!!
> 
> I have just started Menopur stimuation drugs the other day. Went to my downreg scan on Monday and they said everything had shut down OK and I was ready to go with the stimms. No side effects so far!!!
> 
> Another thing I meant to mention which could help with the emotional side of things is try to keep busy, meet up with friends, go out for nice meals your DH, go clubbing at the weekend as long as there is no achohol (thats what I am doing next weekend went G8 is over), do some niggly, annoying wee jobs that need done in the house, because that way I look at it is in a few weeks from now we could be pregnant and not able to do these things because as soon as implantation occurs you could get symptoms (i.e. sickness and tiredness).
> 
> Another thing is, if your clinic offer counselling, which they most probably do, I would advise that you take it. You can talk to the cousellour about lots of other issues around infertility.
> 
> Hope this helps and let me know how you are getting on xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi babykhu so sorry for the delay. Of course you can join.
> My appointment is the 20th too! And yes, its amazing thinking next weekend I could be starting my injections after 3 years of trying, waiting, hoping, tests and appointments. Its been intense.
> All the best with everything and keep me posted
> x:flower:
> 
> 
> 
> babykhu said:
> 
> 
> Can i please join in?
> 
> Im Due to start ivf on either 13th june or 20th, i am still waiting on one blood test to come back.
> 
> I get my jabs delivered on 9th june.
> 
> After all this wait i cant believe i maybe start soon as next week.. It all feels surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## babykhu

Hi katherine and gretarose i ended up starting my injections on 13th june, i am so scared of needles and so proud that i manage to do them myself!! Even hubs cant believe it, i normally cry, faint or have panik attack, but like yourselves i hae been trying for ages 3years 2months!!

Katherine your right staying busy is best and will help keep our stress levels down.

Also gretarose i have read alot of people put ice on their stomach to numb the area before thy inject. 

I am sure you will be fine, personally i didnt trust hubs with it, if you do the jabs you have control. And if i can do it anyone can, just think its a possible step closer to having your baby in your arms.

Luckily for me i have had no side affects so far.. Other thans hot flushes from prostap but they have started to wear off since menopur which nutse said would happen x


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone, 

With regards to the injections, they are OK and will take a bit of getting used to. The needle is very fine and once it goes through the skin it is fine, you dont really feel anything. 

One bit of advice, if you feel that it is sore when you are about to insert the needle into the skin, it is most likely that you are injecting too close to a previous site, which is still painfull. If this happens, just move to another area close by.

Went for a scan today, I have 8 follicles all have grown to where they should be at this stage apart from one which is overgrown and full of fluid. EC will most probably be this Saturday 

Best of luck for starting xxxx


----------



## sunshine8

Hey lovely ladies,

Just wanted to say a quick hello. I will be starting my treatment first week of August. Wishing all you ladies undergoing treatment right now the very best. 

Take care and hugs


----------



## sunshine8

KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> With regards to the injections, they are OK and will take a bit of getting used to. The needle is very fine and once it goes through the skin it is fine, you dont really feel anything.
> 
> One bit of advice, if you feel that it is sore when you are about to insert the needle into the skin, it is most likely that you are injecting too close to a previous site, which is still painfull. If this happens, just move to another area close by.
> 
> Went for a scan today, I have 8 follicles all have grown to where they should be at this stage apart from one which is overgrown and full of fluid. EC will most probably be this Saturday
> 
> Best of luck for starting xxxx


All the very best for Saturday KatherineA.


----------



## gretarose

Hi Katherine
Thanks for the tips on injecting, very useful for when I start mine.
Really glad all is going well for you and all the best for saturday. Keep us posted :hugs:




KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> With regards to the injections, they are OK and will take a bit of getting used to. The needle is very fine and once it goes through the skin it is fine, you dont really feel anything.
> 
> One bit of advice, if you feel that it is sore when you are about to insert the needle into the skin, it is most likely that you are injecting too close to a previous site, which is still painfull. If this happens, just move to another area close by.
> 
> Went for a scan today, I have 8 follicles all have grown to where they should be at this stage apart from one which is overgrown and full of fluid. EC will most probably be this Saturday
> 
> Best of luck for starting xxxx


----------



## gretarose

Wishing you all the best too sunshine8. :hugs:



sunshine8 said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to say a quick hello. I will be starting my treatment first week of August. Wishing all you ladies undergoing treatment right now the very best.
> 
> Take care and hugs


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi there, sorry to just jump in on your posts but ive been reading through a couple of threads over the past few days trying to find some support and where I fit in. If you will have me id love to join your group? :shy:

My husband and I have been trying for a long time for #2 and after a lot of tests and 6mnths on clomid we were told IVF is the only option for us. I have annovulation and a slightly low amh and my husband has a low sperm count.

I started down regulation injections on the 13th and will start stimming in 5days. I found the 1st injection almost impossible but once it was done I realised it wasnt so bad. Mine sting a little but I think thats more because I dont have a steady hand, I still get nervous butterflies every night when im about to inject which is silly coz I knw its going to be fine but the thought of putting a needle into myself is still very surreal and scary.

I hope all of you are well and I look forward to sharing this journey with you if thats okay :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone! I have been on Lupron for 7 days now and I have my baseline ultrasound Friday 6/28 and start stimming... super excited I cannot wait to get this process moving along.

*Dust to all*


----------



## babykhu

Hiya

I know exactly what u mean with the first jab being surreal. Watching the needle go in. when the doing thenm first with the nurse i had a weird feeling like a rush of energy through me.. but i think it was all the anticipation and. Feat of needles, but sonce then i have been fine. We both actually started on the same day&#128522; im on the shorter protocal taking burserelin and menopur together.

Mine never use to sting but have started too. 

I hope you get ok with the rest of your jabs, all the best &#128522;



Nikki of NZ said:


> Hi there, sorry to just jump in on your posts but ive been reading through a couple of threads over the past few days trying to find some support and where I fit in. If you will have me id love to join your group? :shy:
> 
> My husband and I have been trying for a long time for #2 and after a lot of tests and 6mnths on clomid we were told IVF is the only option for us. I have annovulation and a slightly low amh and my husband has a low sperm count.
> 
> I started down regulation injections on the 13th and will start stimming in 5days. I found the 1st injection almost impossible but once it was done I realised it wasnt so bad. Mine sting a little but I think thats more because I dont have a steady hand, I still get nervous butterflies every night when im about to inject which is silly coz I knw its going to be fine but the thought of putting a needle into myself is still very surreal and scary.
> 
> I hope all of you are well and I look forward to sharing this journey with you if thats okay :)


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi babykhu, thanks for your reply.

I have noticed the sting getting worse as the tummy gets more tender from being stabbed every night.
So with being on the short protocol when are you due for your ER and ET?


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.

I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!! 

Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.

We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.

I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.

Good luck and take care all!!!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi there KatherineA,

Thankyou for sharing your EC experience, that is definitely one of the things that has been playing on my mind, mine is still 2 weeks away but everything seems to be passing by a lot faster than I was expecting so it will be here in no time. 

Good luck with fertilization!

Did anyone get bruising from their injections? my entire lower tummy is so tender and has bruised patches. I almost broke down when it came to injection time last night, not sure if its the hormones or just me being a big sook but I realy didnt want to do it, i just keep thinking about the end result if this all works and that gets me through everything


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Nikki,

Dont worry about the bruising, its all perfectly natural. The first injecion of Buserelin that I took left me with bruises although after a while I guess my skin got used to it. I was looking at the injection area of my tummy the other day and noticed it is now yellow from bruising and there are lots of little red dots where the needles have been going in!! 

It's like you say, just think what it is for and that I wil all be worth it in the end. To me it's all experience.

You're right, it does go by very fast but I just tried to keep busy and active and take one step of this journey at a time.

Good luck, you will be there before you know it!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

So far the Lupron gives me light bruises not too bad though. I think out of 10 injections I have 3 small bruises.

Congrats on your ER Katherine :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I should be starting my stims on Friday assuming AF cooperates.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? I should be starting my stims on Friday assuming AF cooperates.

It wasnt originally my post but Im guessing anyone can join so welcome :D

I start stims tomorrow night, im a little bit nervous.

Not that I would wish pain or uncomfort on anyone but its good to know the bruising is normal. My clinic is 4hrs away from where I live and is a toll call so I try not to ring them for the little things.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome 3 of us atleast that are starting stims this week!


----------



## Mbrink

Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you! I just completed my second round of IVF-ICSI (first time MC), praying that all of you have great cycles and first time success!


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies, I have been posting a lot on another thread re: multiple failures at IUI and am getting started on my first IVF this month! Can I join you? I just had my mock transfer and signed all consent forms. Next step is birth control pills once AF comes along (within the next week). 2-3 weeks of BCP and then on to stims. We are excited! We have been NTNP for almost 10 years, actively trying for about 5-6 yrs so we're more than tired of waiting for this to work.

Good luck to you all! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mbrink said:


> Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you! I just completed my second round of IVF-ICSI (first time MC), praying that all of you have great cycles and first time success!




Maverick007 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been posting a lot on another thread re: multiple failures at IUI and am getting started on my first IVF this month! Can I join you? I just had my mock transfer and signed all consent forms. Next step is birth control pills once AF comes along (within the next week). 2-3 weeks of BCP and then on to stims. We are excited! We have been NTNP for almost 10 years, actively trying for about 5-6 yrs so we're more than tired of waiting for this to work.
> 
> Good luck to you all! :dust:

Welcome!!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi there,

Welcome to the new ladies, look forward to hearing about your journeys!

Tonight I start my stims, a little bit scared of side effects but hopefully I wont have to many if any at all, I half my buserelin dosage and my DH and I both take Azithromycin pills? not sure exactly what they are for.

How is everyone else doing? KatherineA how did your fertilizing go? Hope all is well with everyone :)


----------



## gretarose

Hi Katherine
How are you? Sorry not been on this thread for a while but thinking of you, I read you had had your egg retrieval...how are things going?
Im almost half way through my buserilin injections. Apart from some mood swings and weird little twingey period pains, so far so good.
Be lovely to hear how you are. Wishing you :dust:
Hi to all the other ladies on here too :flower:




KatherineA said:


> Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.
> 
> I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!!
> 
> Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.
> 
> We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.
> 
> I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.
> 
> Good luck and take care all!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just finishing my period today and tomorrow morning I do a suppression ultrasound and start stims!! So excited

Nikki how's the injections? oh I believe thats an antibiotic for you and your husband :) We are taking one too. Its to kill any bacteria or infections that you might now be aware of.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Brandy Yay for starting your stims! I found the stimming injection a lot easier than the down reg 1, no stinging and I can control the speed that it goes in better.

Thanks for the info on Azithromycin, I took it with dinner and within an hour I had tummy cramps and intense waves of nausea but my DH was fine so I guess its just one of those thing everyone reacts different too


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Brandy Yay for starting your stims! I found the stimming injection a lot easier than the down reg 1, no stinging and I can control the speed that it goes in better.
> 
> Thanks for the info on Azithromycin, I took it with dinner and within an hour I had tummy cramps and intense waves of nausea but my DH was fine so I guess its just one of those thing everyone reacts different too

Yes its suppose to be able to be taken with OR without food. However, the main side effect is stomach cramps and restroom issues.... so you might try it without and if its worse have food on standy in case you need to get something in to lessen the symptoms :( 

Trial and error.


----------



## sunshine8

Hello Ladies, 

Hope you all doing fine. I have a query regarding the down reg, wonder if someone here could help. I will be starting my treatment early august. During our consultation meeting the doctor told us that after I have had my AF in the month of July, three week after that they will put me on this nasal spray to get my ovaries stop to work.

What I am wondering is why is it 3 weeks after my periods? Any idea? Do you ladies have to follow similar timeline? Please help.

Many thanks and take care


----------



## StayHopeful

DH and I both took Azithromyacin in May, we had to take it with food or it would make both of us super nauseous.

AF came today, whew! So I'm clear to start my stims tonight.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Started stimms and doc said 34 follies sooo excited


----------



## Maverick007

Hi Stay! So glad AF showed up! Weird to say that, isn't it?

Good luck to you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha yes sometimes it's great to see af.. I don't wanna see her again till 2014 now


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta Rose 

Glad to hear you got started with injections and the side effects arent too bad!! I got a few minor ones as well.

Had EC on Monday last, they got 6 and 3 fertilized and made it to 3 day Blasts! Embryology decided to do a 3 day transfer and 2 were put back yesterday. Now in the two week wait.

Ironically, My NHS appointment came in the post the other day. It stated that I have now reached the top of the waiting list and to contact them if I want to accept treatment (Dont want to tempt fate by contacting them, but cant miss out on a free go if it is needed). Going to call on Monday and explain that I am in the middle of a private cycle and accept the treatment provisionally.

Iam sure you will be glad to be finishing for the summer soon.

Take care and keep me posted



gretarose said:


> Hi Katherine
> How are you? Sorry not been on this thread for a while but thinking of you, I read you had had your egg retrieval...how are things going?
> Im almost half way through my buserilin injections. Apart from some mood swings and weird little twingey period pains, so far so good.
> Be lovely to hear how you are. Wishing you :dust:
> Hi to all the other ladies on here too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.
> 
> I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!!
> 
> Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.
> 
> We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.
> 
> I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.
> 
> Good luck and take care all!!!Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

That's wonderful news Katherine, so good to catch up.
You take it easy now. Are you taking time off from work or just carrying on with your normal routine? How did you find the EC?
I understand it must feel strange receiving your NHS acceptance but think you're doing the best thing. It's such a precarious old time, it really does test your spirit. I've got a good feeling for you. 
Sending you lovely positive vibes. Have you got Zita Wests 2week wait cd to listen to? 
Stay upbeat and they will pass really quickly I bet. Looking forward to hearing from you too.
X




KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Glad to hear you got started with injections and the side effects arent too bad!! I got a few minor ones as well.
> 
> Had EC on Monday last, they got 6 and 3 fertilized and made it to 3 day Blasts! Embryology decided to do a 3 day transfer and 2 were put back yesterday. Now in the two week wait.
> 
> Ironically, My NHS appointment came in the post the other day. It stated that I have now reached the top of the waiting list and to contact them if I want to accept treatment (Dont want to tempt fate by contacting them, but cant miss out on a free go if it is needed). Going to call on Monday and explain that I am in the middle of a private cycle and accept the treatment provisionally.
> 
> Iam sure you will be glad to be finishing for the summer soon.
> 
> Take care and keep me posted
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Katherine
> How are you? Sorry not been on this thread for a while but thinking of you, I read you had had your egg retrieval...how are things going?
> Im almost half way through my buserilin injections. Apart from some mood swings and weird little twingey period pains, so far so good.
> Be lovely to hear how you are. Wishing you :dust:
> Hi to all the other ladies on here too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.
> 
> I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!!
> 
> Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.
> 
> We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.
> 
> I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.
> 
> Good luck and take care all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi ladies, how is everyone going with their stims?

Im am feeling a bit bloated tonight, stims are leaving me with little black welts on my tummy, its fine going in but I get pain after, nothing too bad just more annoying.

KatherineA congrats on your ET wishing you all the best and lots of :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone going with their stims?
> 
> Im am feeling a bit bloated tonight, stims are leaving me with little black welts on my tummy, its fine going in but I get pain after, nothing too bad just more annoying.
> 
> KatherineA congrats on your ET wishing you all the best and lots of :dust:

Hi Nikki I am doing fine with mine so far.

The HMG isnt any fun to mix and that one stings a little going in and has already made my abdomen sore. I will probably end up with bruising in a few days I am usually delayed with bruises.... But the FSH and Lupron are easiest I dont feel the needle or the injection.

Hope the bloating passes for you. I havent had any yet but I am sure it will come soon.


----------



## gretarose

Hey Brandy! It's me Greta from the other thread! I actually started this thread then been visiting the two...
Hope you doing ok Hun x




~Brandy~ said:


> Nikki of NZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone going with their stims?
> 
> Im am feeling a bit bloated tonight, stims are leaving me with little black welts on my tummy, its fine going in but I get pain after, nothing too bad just more annoying.
> 
> KatherineA congrats on your ET wishing you all the best and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hi Nikki I am doing fine with mine so far.
> 
> The HMG isnt any fun to mix and that one stings a little going in and has already made my abdomen sore. I will probably end up with bruising in a few days I am usually delayed with bruises.... But the FSH and Lupron are easiest I dont feel the needle or the injection.
> 
> Hope the bloating passes for you. I havent had any yet but I am sure it will come soon.Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Hey Brandy! It's me Greta from the other thread! I actually started this thread then been visiting the two...
> Hope you doing ok Hun x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki of NZ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone going with their stims?
> 
> Im am feeling a bit bloated tonight, stims are leaving me with little black welts on my tummy, its fine going in but I get pain after, nothing too bad just more annoying.
> 
> KatherineA congrats on your ET wishing you all the best and lots of :dust:
> 
> Hi Nikki I am doing fine with mine so far.
> 
> The HMG isnt any fun to mix and that one stings a little going in and has already made my abdomen sore. I will probably end up with bruising in a few days I am usually delayed with bruises.... But the FSH and Lupron are easiest I dont feel the needle or the injection.
> 
> Hope the bloating passes for you. I havent had any yet but I am sure it will come soon.Click to expand...Click to expand...

:happydance: I jumped around alot in threads.. Never know when I am repeating myself thats for sure.

:hugs: Hope you're doing well!


----------



## StayHopeful

Stims are going well for me, tonight will be my third dose. No pain so far, though I did have a few gastrointestinal issues today :wacko: I hope that was just a fluke. Tomorrow morning I go in for bloodwork to see if we need to adjust my Gonal F dose and to decide when my first follicle scan will be.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Good to hear everyone is doing ok with stimming :thumbup:

Brandy my cycle is a little different to yours, all my meds are "ready to go" vials and I only do 2 injections each night 1x buserelin which is half the dose I started on and then 1x puregon 225 units

Stayhopeful I have my blood test tomorrow morning and will find out when my follicle scan is aswell, they said it may be then next day depending on the blood results.

We are finding it a little hard not having specific dates as our clinic is 4hrs away and we get less than 12hrs notice for travel. The money side of things is fine but getting time off work for my husband isnt always easy and trying to find someone to have our 8yr old son. Im glad the process isnt too long

I hope everyone else is doing great, look forward to reading updates :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

My doctor pre scheduled all my scans so far... I have to go in on Weds7/3 , Saturday 7/6, Monday 7/8. During my appt 7/8 he will decide if I will trigger!!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

~Brandy~ said:


> My doctor pre scheduled all my scans so far... I have to go in on Weds7/3 , Saturday 7/6, Monday 7/8. During my appt 7/8 he will decide if I will trigger!!

WOW your cycle is so much more monitored and better planned than mine. Since I started injections Ive had 1 blood test, I have another tomorrow then will be told when my follicle scan is. My ER is scheduled for the 8th if everything goes how they want but in between I have no idea whats happening. I get phone calls from my nurse if there are any changes or things that need to be done the next day but other than that im on my own :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its nice that they are watching so closely. I also have blood draws every other day to make sure everything is going well. Thankfully those dont have to be scheduled they are walk ins so I do them on my lunch time or before/after work.

Its almost like another full time job!


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a great week and doing okay with stimming. I am not there quite yet but was wondering what kind of meds is everyone taking? I am super clueless about everything and just had a call from the pharmacy today with the list of what I need and it seems pretty simple: follistim, menopur, ganirelex and ovidrel. He didn't say what amounts any of the meds were though. 

I am just waiting to hear if there's a small chance my insurance will decide to cover anything. Fingers crossed they will, every little bit helps!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Maverick007 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a great week and doing okay with stimming. I am not there quite yet but was wondering what kind of meds is everyone taking? I am super clueless about everything and just had a call from the pharmacy today with the list of what I need and it seems pretty simple: follistim, menopur, ganirelex and ovidrel. He didn't say what amounts any of the meds were though.
> 
> I am just waiting to hear if there's a small chance my insurance will decide to cover anything. Fingers crossed they will, every little bit helps!


Hi Maverick,

Hope you are doing well, waiting to start has to be the longest wait and then when youre there it all seems to go so fast. As for meds I am on Buserelin for down reg, started at 400ug and then on the day I started stims halved it to 200ug and will keep taking it until im told to stop. For stimming Im on Puregon 225iu, apparently thats the same as Gonal F just a different brand. I take both injections together every night. Good luck with the insurance, anything to make this journey just a little bit easier in any way is a bonus.

AFM - I had a blood test this morning to see how stimming is going, will get results today some time and will also find out when my 1st ultrasound is and hopefully be given a confirmed date for trigger and EC


----------



## ~Brandy~

Maverick007 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is having a great week and doing okay with stimming. I am not there quite yet but was wondering what kind of meds is everyone taking? I am super clueless about everything and just had a call from the pharmacy today with the list of what I need and it seems pretty simple: follistim, menopur, ganirelex and ovidrel. He didn't say what amounts any of the meds were though.
> 
> I am just waiting to hear if there's a small chance my insurance will decide to cover anything. Fingers crossed they will, every little bit helps!

I am on Follistim which is also known as Pregon and Repronex which is also known as Menogon... Those are my stims and I have Lupron for suppression. I am not sure what I am triggering with yet.


----------



## StayHopeful

My clinic is a little more like yours, Nikki, I don't have set dates yet. Every appointment I go in for, they'll see how things are going and then set my next appointment. So my ER should be sometime next week but I don't have an exact date yet. My first bloodwork appt was today and things looked good so my first ultrasound will be on Wednesday. I'm nervous to see how many follies I have!

Maverick, I took Cetrotide on day 1 and now I'm on 300iu of Gonal F daily, plus 10units of microdose hcg. I'm private messaging you some insurance info.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Just got a phone call from my nurse, bloods came back perfect so have another test and my 1st scan on the 4th.

Ive had a pretty emotional up and down day. Went to see my nephew who is in ICU because he was 3mnths prem, I go visit him everyday. His mother (my sister) drives me crazy, she will make up any excuse to not go see him, I understand it must be hard for her but I look at him and think how could you not want to be here for him every second you can. She also has a 13mnth old daughter so its not easy for her but I offer to babysit and drive her any time she wants. Im just getting frustrated with the excuses, not sure if thats fair of me but I cant help it


----------



## V2R

Hi, I am on a short protocol..... Gonal F 200iu started injections on Friday 9pm, today I started Cetrotide which I inject every morning (which was a bit nippy) I will continue with Gonal F at nights. My scan is on Friday to see how things are going. I defo feel my ovarys working by the afternoon so hopefully the injections are working!
Nikki & StayHopeful my hospital is like yours I dont have set appointments it's a case of see how things are progressing.


----------



## Maverick007

Thanks everyone for the helpful info!


----------



## KatherineA

Good luck to everyone on here who are in the middle of stimming meds!!! Hope you are all getting on OK with the injections and that you all get a good number of final follicles. 

Iam a little bit ahead of you all and in the dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## KatherineA

Thank you Greta.

I have been off work since last Friday. Iam on Annual leave and booked the first week in July as it was one of the only weeks in July left. I am back on the 10 July straight onto nights for 2 weeks. Its a big public holiday here on 12 July so work will be hectic! but I am just going to take it easy. They have aggreed to put my onto light duties.

The egg collection was fine. Apart from a few twinges, I didnt feel a thing. I was given sedation for it and they also give you rectal pain relief in theatre which I have never experienced before. Got pently of rest afterwards so it was fine. The worst part was having the canula put into my hand for the IV sedation. strange thing is, I put those into patient's hands and arms at work but hate it being done to me.

I havent got Zita West's CD, must order it online! 

How are you getting on with the meds? Have you got a date for starting stimms yet?

Hope you are well and the very best of luck with your first try!!!



gretarose said:


> That's wonderful news Katherine, so good to catch up.
> You take it easy now. Are you taking time off from work or just carrying on with your normal routine? How did you find the EC?
> I understand it must feel strange receiving your NHS acceptance but think you're doing the best thing. It's such a precarious old time, it really does test your spirit. I've got a good feeling for you.
> Sending you lovely positive vibes. Have you got Zita Wests 2week wait cd to listen to?
> Stay upbeat and they will pass really quickly I bet. Looking forward to hearing from you too.
> X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Glad to hear you got started with injections and the side effects arent too bad!! I got a few minor ones as well.
> 
> Had EC on Monday last, they got 6 and 3 fertilized and made it to 3 day Blasts! Embryology decided to do a 3 day transfer and 2 were put back yesterday. Now in the two week wait.
> 
> Ironically, My NHS appointment came in the post the other day. It stated that I have now reached the top of the waiting list and to contact them if I want to accept treatment (Dont want to tempt fate by contacting them, but cant miss out on a free go if it is needed). Going to call on Monday and explain that I am in the middle of a private cycle and accept the treatment provisionally.
> 
> Iam sure you will be glad to be finishing for the summer soon.
> 
> Take care and keep me posted
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Katherine
> How are you? Sorry not been on this thread for a while but thinking of you, I read you had had your egg retrieval...how are things going?
> Im almost half way through my buserilin injections. Apart from some mood swings and weird little twingey period pains, so far so good.
> Be lovely to hear how you are. Wishing you :dust:
> Hi to all the other ladies on here too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.
> 
> I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!!
> 
> Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.
> 
> We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.
> 
> I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.
> 
> Good luck and take care all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## gretarose

Oh thankyou so much Katherine. I really do enjoy hearing from you...feel like we got a nice little connection :hugs:
Glad you ok, and got some time off. Thanks for letting me know about the EC.
Well I have one more buserilin injection tomorrow and then my scan and BT on Friday. I should start stimming this weekend, all being well. My delayed buserilin AF has been really heavy since yesterday so been resting up a bit. :coffee:
Do you have a specific date to do a test? I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of babydust :dust:





KatherineA said:


> Thank you Greta.
> 
> I have been off work since last Friday. Iam on Annual leave and booked the first week in July as it was one of the only weeks in July left. I am back on the 10 July straight onto nights for 2 weeks. Its a big public holiday here on 12 July so work will be hectic! but I am just going to take it easy. They have aggreed to put my onto light duties.
> 
> The egg collection was fine. Apart from a few twinges, I didnt feel a thing. I was given sedation for it and they also give you rectal pain relief in theatre which I have never experienced before. Got pently of rest afterwards so it was fine. The worst part was having the canula put into my hand for the IV sedation. strange thing is, I put those into patient's hands and arms at work but hate it being done to me.
> 
> I havent got Zita West's CD, must order it online!
> 
> How are you getting on with the meds? Have you got a date for starting stimms yet?
> 
> Hope you are well and the very best of luck with your first try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> That's wonderful news Katherine, so good to catch up.
> You take it easy now. Are you taking time off from work or just carrying on with your normal routine? How did you find the EC?
> I understand it must feel strange receiving your NHS acceptance but think you're doing the best thing. It's such a precarious old time, it really does test your spirit. I've got a good feeling for you.
> Sending you lovely positive vibes. Have you got Zita Wests 2week wait cd to listen to?
> Stay upbeat and they will pass really quickly I bet. Looking forward to hearing from you too.
> X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta Rose
> 
> Glad to hear you got started with injections and the side effects arent too bad!! I got a few minor ones as well.
> 
> Had EC on Monday last, they got 6 and 3 fertilized and made it to 3 day Blasts! Embryology decided to do a 3 day transfer and 2 were put back yesterday. Now in the two week wait.
> 
> Ironically, My NHS appointment came in the post the other day. It stated that I have now reached the top of the waiting list and to contact them if I want to accept treatment (Dont want to tempt fate by contacting them, but cant miss out on a free go if it is needed). Going to call on Monday and explain that I am in the middle of a private cycle and accept the treatment provisionally.
> 
> Iam sure you will be glad to be finishing for the summer soon.
> 
> Take care and keep me posted
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Katherine
> How are you? Sorry not been on this thread for a while but thinking of you, I read you had had your egg retrieval...how are things going?
> Im almost half way through my buserilin injections. Apart from some mood swings and weird little twingey period pains, so far so good.
> Be lovely to hear how you are. Wishing you :dust:
> Hi to all the other ladies on here too :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone and welcome to the members who have just joined us on this thread. All the best of luck to you all.
> 
> I was to have egg collection on Saturday past but unfortunatly the all follicles were not fully developed. I am just back from the clinic having had egg collection today!!
> 
> Had mild sedation and the process was over in 10 mins. Apart from a few scratches and twinges, I can honestly say I did not feel a thing!!! It was not were near as bad as what I was lead to believe it would be. So to all you ladies, dont panic when the EC day arrivies.
> 
> We got 6 eggs and tomorrow the team will contact us to say how many fertilized.
> 
> I see some of you are undergoing the injections at the minute. My advice would be to try and inject into an area furthest away from where you have previously injected. It can be a matter of "playing about" with the needles and injection sites until you find somewhere comfortable.
> 
> Good luck and take care all!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## KatherineA

Hi there, 

12 July is the test day!! My AF was delayed by one day when I was taking the buserilin injections and I had all the usual symptoms apart from the fact my mood was really good in the run up to AF!! Which is so unusual!.

Good luck for you downregging scan. They will tell you if you are ready to start the stimms and what dose to take to start with and hopefully, godwilling, you will be! and then its on to the next stage!! 

Take care xxx


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Had blood test and scan today, I have 20 follies :thumbup: unfortunately my blood came back really high so I will have them daily for now and may have to drop Puregon dosage down as its looking like OHSS :( fingers crossed it wont be bad enough to affect my cycle


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Had blood test and scan today, I have 20 follies :thumbup: unfortunately my blood came back really high so I will have them daily for now and may have to drop Puregon dosage down as its looking like OHSS :( fingers crossed it wont be bad enough to affect my cycle

How high was it Nikki? I had to drop my Menogon to 1/2 the doseage starting tomorrow.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

~Brandy~ said:


> Nikki of NZ said:
> 
> 
> Had blood test and scan today, I have 20 follies :thumbup: unfortunately my blood came back really high so I will have them daily for now and may have to drop Puregon dosage down as its looking like OHSS :( fingers crossed it wont be bad enough to affect my cycle
> 
> How high was it Nikki? I had to drop my Menogon to 1/2 the doseage starting tomorrow.Click to expand...

I didnt get numbers today must remember to ask when nurse rings tomorrow. Im super sore when I walk and my lower tummy is slightly swollen. To be honest I was kind of expecting it, my body over reacted to clomid when I was on that too my progesterone was always in the 100s and they even thought I might have been pregnant when it got up to 167 but it was all just a cruel game my body was playing :growlmad: 

Still I must stay focused on the 1 day at a time thing as it all may have changed by tomorrow and be ok.

I hope all is going great with your cycle, not long now til ER ! Exciting :yipee:


----------



## clarkea

Sunshine8 its 3 weeks after ur period starts as u start ur injections on day 23 of ur cycle. I was supposed to be on this long protocol but they changed me to the short protocol.

Hi everyone. Gud luck on ur injections you all seem to be in the middle of them.
Im waiting for my period to start now so that i can go for my baseline scan and start my stimms. 
Got my injections delivered n look so scary.
Good luck to those in the 2ww. I pray u get a bfp from this.
Babydust to all xx


----------



## StayHopeful

GL Nikki! I dropped my dose down too after my scan. I had 3 follicles over 10mm and about 15 smaller ones.


----------



## babykhu

Nikki of NZ said:


> Had blood test and scan today, I have 20 follies :thumbup: unfortunately my blood came back really high so I will have them daily for now and may have to drop Puregon dosage down as its looking like OHSS :( fingers crossed it wont be bad enough to affect my cycle

Hi Nikki 

Sorry to hear your bloods have come back high, i couldnt read and run as i wanted to reassure you that fx everything will be ok. The same happenned to me my estrogen was at 20000, so they stopped my menopur( which im guessing is the same as your puregon) i went in daily for a week for blood tests and the levels kept going higher and higher. I was told about ohss but other than feeling bloated i felt fine. The highest i was, was 38000, and i was very upset brcause i thought they may cancel my cycle. But then thankfully it started to drop, so dont be disheartened if they delay your egg collection, it is the safest option for you snd your eggs. I was worried about the quality as i was coasted for a whole week, it felt like a life time!! But had my egg collection monday, the retieved 10 eggs, 7 fertilised, 5 were of top grade so i was well pleased. Just do as the clinic advise and im sure you will be fine. I increased my water and protien intake as i read this reduces chances of ohss in women prone to it. Good luck. X


----------



## StayHopeful

Scan this morning showed 6 follies over 10mm and 20+ smaller ones, biggest one is only 12.5mm though so I still have some more stimming to do.


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Katherine. 
Wondered if I could pick your brains....?
I didn't end up having a scan, just a blood test and they called me this afternoon with the results and I must say I am confused...
Apparently my hormone levels are 'perfect' but they are keeping me on buserilin for another week, so that will mean 3 weeks on buserilin. So I will start stimming on 12th July. As the nurse was telling me everything I was trying to write it all down and then it only occurred to me to ask why (am I not starting stimming straight away?)...after I had put the phone down. When I tried to call back to ask I haven't been able to get through. I guess they are closed now.
Any ideas? Will it be because my womb lining is still too thick? but I didn't have a scan so how can they tell?
Sorry I'm waffling...
I'm pleased she said everything was ok but frustrated I can't start stimming yet! 
Hope you are doing ok and hope you have a good weekend. At least the sun is shining for us.
Take care xx


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta 

That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.

Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down. 

Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!

Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.

Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.

Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!

I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.

Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## KatherineA

Good luck stay hopeful!! EC and transfer will be here before you know it!!!



StayHopeful said:


> Scan this morning showed 6 follies over 10mm and 20+ smaller ones, biggest one is only 12.5mm though so I still have some more stimming to do.


----------



## gretarose

Thanks so much for getting back to me Katherine. I rang the hospital this morning and even though they couldn't access my file, the nurse reassured me that it is fine and quite common for women to stay downregulating for another week. She also said that sometimes if they are super busy they will keep women downregulating for longer until they have space to put you on the stimms...it's a slightly strange and unnerving concept to get my head round...but I've gotta trust them and do trust them...and appreciate it is the NHS in one of the busiest IVF clinics in the country.
However have decided just after reading your response that I am going to call them again tomorrow and ask if they can get out my file and ask whether I should have had a scan...
My brain doesn't seem to be working properly at the moment, and I'm a bit slow off the mark when it comes to realising that I actually do need more information!! You have helped me realise that! Thankyou hunny. Maybe the buserilin is making me a bit dopey! :dohh:
Hoping the next 5 days are easy on you, and that precious little embie/s sticks good and proper to its lovely mum. 
Take care on those nightshifts too xx





KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta
> 
> That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.
> 
> Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down.
> 
> Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!
> 
> Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.
> 
> Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!
> 
> I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.
> 
> Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Thankyou so much babykhu it takes away a lot of the stress when you can talk to people who have been or are going through the same thing.

I had another ultrasound yesterday and I have 23 follicles most of which are in the 20s, the biggest is 23 and the rest are 18s (7 of them) They have decided to do my EC tomorrow as scheduled, i took my trigger last night. If they retrieve 15 or more eggs they want me to wait a month to rest my ovaries and then have a FET. Im going to be so disappointed to have to wait another month but I have to do what they know is best.

I hope all you ladies are doing really well and good luck to everyone who is coming up to the next step in their journey in the next few days! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sounds like you should get a great # Nikki. 

That sucks that you would have to wait for the ET but we need to do what the doctors say is the best.


----------



## StayHopeful

Fx for you, Katherine and GL tomorrow Nikki!


----------



## StayHopeful

Scan today showed 16 follies between 11-15mm. I should be triggering soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Thankyou so much babykhu it takes away a lot of the stress when you can talk to people who have been or are going through the same thing.
> 
> I had another ultrasound yesterday and I have 23 follicles most of which are in the 20s, the biggest is 23 and the rest are 18s (7 of them) They have decided to do my EC tomorrow as scheduled, i took my trigger last night. If they retrieve 15 or more eggs they want me to wait a month to rest my ovaries and then have a FET. Im going to be so disappointed to have to wait another month but I have to do what they know is best.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing really well and good luck to everyone who is coming up to the next step in their journey in the next few days! :hugs:

How did the retrieval go :) Hope you're doing well!



StayHopeful said:


> Scan today showed 16 follies between 11-15mm. I should be triggering soon!

Oh see those lil follies are growing up big and strong yay!! When do they think you might be triggering?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Yay stayhopeful thats a great number! :happydance:

Retrieval was ok, hurt quite a bit but they said thats because of the over stimulation and I was in a lot of pain for the rest of the day. Am much better today though just slightly crampy. They got 14 eggs and I ring later today to find out how many fertilized. I have a blood test on friday to see what my body is doing and then they will decide if I do a 5dt on the 13th or wait a month to let my body settle.

Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow Brandy :flower:


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta 

Thanks so much for your lovely message, it brought a tear to my eye. Glad to hear you got some clarification on matters. What you are describing sounds pretty typical of the NHS, they maybe have alot of people stimming around the same time and cant fit everyone in, or they have alot of anticipated EC and ET in a given week and have to space people out. I know what they are like, as I work for them. So much cost cutting and "red tape". 

Hope your still getting on OK with the downregging and good luck for Friday. It wil be here before you know it!! 

Let me know how you get on xxx




gretarose said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me Katherine. I rang the hospital this morning and even though they couldn't access my file, the nurse reassured me that it is fine and quite common for women to stay downregulating for another week. She also said that sometimes if they are super busy they will keep women downregulating for longer until they have space to put you on the stimms...it's a slightly strange and unnerving concept to get my head round...but I've gotta trust them and do trust them...and appreciate it is the NHS in one of the busiest IVF clinics in the country.
> However have decided just after reading your response that I am going to call them again tomorrow and ask if they can get out my file and ask whether I should have had a scan...
> My brain doesn't seem to be working properly at the moment, and I'm a bit slow off the mark when it comes to realising that I actually do need more information!! You have helped me realise that! Thankyou hunny. Maybe the buserilin is making me a bit dopey! :dohh:
> Hoping the next 5 days are easy on you, and that precious little embie/s sticks good and proper to its lovely mum.
> Take care on those nightshifts too xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.
> 
> Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down.
> 
> Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!
> 
> Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.
> 
> Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!
> 
> I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.
> 
> Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxxClick to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

~Brandy~ said:


> Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.

Brandy I really do wish you the best of luck with your retrieval and I hope its not too painful. Fingers xd for healthy eggs and enjoy your week of relaxation. 
I look forward to hearing how you go :hugs:


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Just rang the Lab - 7 of my 14 eggs fertilized. Im guessing thats a good number? Now just need to stay positive that they will progress well. Its strange to think that they currently have 7 of our potential babies sitting in a dish :wohoo:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Just rang the Lab - 7 of my 14 eggs fertilized. Im guessing thats a good number? Now just need to stay positive that they will progress well. Its strange to think that they currently have 7 of our potential babies sitting in a dish :wohoo:

I feel that way and they haven't even retrieved yet! Yes, thats a good number. The doctor told me about 50% fertilize and that 50% of those are normally good for freeze.


----------



## StayHopeful

Nikki, glad things went well! How exciting to have 7 eggs. FX that your bloodwork looks good.

Brandy, we're on the same schedule! I triggered tonight and ER is Wed. I had 22 follies 11-19mm this morning.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Nikki, glad things went well! How exciting to have 7 eggs. FX that your bloodwork looks good.
> 
> Brandy, we're on the same schedule! I triggered tonight and ER is Wed. I had 22 follies 11-19mm this morning.

Awesome it will be fun to compare notes.

I cant trigger till 11pm my time Pacific... so I have 3 hours im on pins and needles. Too scared to go to bed when I normally do that I wont wake up haha


----------



## ~Brandy~

Stupid question for those that test the trigger out...

How soon will the trigger show up in the urine?


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Brandy!

My doctor actually told me to take a HPT tomorrow morning to make sure the trigger is showing up and call with the results. I triggered at 9 central time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> GL, Brandy!
> 
> My doctor actually told me to take a HPT tomorrow morning to make sure the trigger is showing up and call with the results. I triggered at 9 central time.

Ok thanks! Mine asked me not to test so I didn't panic if it went negative.

He doesnt know me that well then. I am a POAS addict :blush:


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Brandy, Stayhopeful how did your retrievals go? I look forward to hearing good news from both of you :flower:

I had to go in for an urgent blood test today as I have put on just over 2kgs in the last 24hrs and my tummy is so sore and swollen. Im currently waiting for the nurse to ring me back to see what needs to be done, she said at this stage its a high possibility that a full embryo freeze will be done and I will have to wait for transfer :-( 

On the upside all 7 of our embryos have made it to the next stage, 1 of them isnt as great as the others but they said they will see how it goes and if it makes it to blastocyst stage and it may still be possible to freeze.

I hope everyone else is doing well, would be great to hear how you are all doing :wave:


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> GL, Brandy!
> 
> My doctor actually told me to take a HPT tomorrow morning to make sure the trigger is showing up and call with the results. I triggered at 9 central time.

I took one and it was blaring positive. So I have a baseline :happydance:



Nikki of NZ said:


> Brandy, Stayhopeful how did your retrievals go? I look forward to hearing good news from both of you :flower:
> 
> I had to go in for an urgent blood test today as I have put on just over 2kgs in the last 24hrs and my tummy is so sore and swollen. Im currently waiting for the nurse to ring me back to see what needs to be done, she said at this stage its a high possibility that a full embryo freeze will be done and I will have to wait for transfer :-(
> 
> On the upside all 7 of our embryos have made it to the next stage, 1 of them isnt as great as the others but they said they will see how it goes and if it makes it to blastocyst stage and it may still be possible to freeze.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well, would be great to hear how you are all doing :wave:

Oh my I hope you're doing better :( What is you E2 level?

My retrieval is in 12 hours :( It's in the early afternoon for me.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

It was 14000 on the day of retrieval and will wait to hear what it is today once nurse calls


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> It was 14000 on the day of retrieval and will wait to hear what it is today once nurse calls

oh wow that seems very high. Do they have you on medicine or anything to combat the OHSS?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

:nope: Im only on the progesterone pessaries. Hopefully they do something cause Im over being bloated and sore, havent been able to walk properly since retrieval


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> :nope: Im only on the progesterone pessaries. Hopefully they do something cause Im over being bloated and sore, havent been able to walk properly since retrieval

Have you been drinking alot of gatorade? 


you need atleast 2 liters a day of gatorade, V8 juice 1-2 servings a day for the salt, and high protein meals.


----------



## StayHopeful

Nikki, how did the blood test go? And Brandy, how was ER?

My ER went well, I got 36 eggs! I'll get a call tomorrow letting me know how many were mature and fertilized. I'm nervous because I know that sometimes having that many eggs means that the quality isn't as great and only 5 or so actually get mature.


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Yay ladies those are amazing numbers of eggs, F'xd for fertilization! :thumbup:

I spent the night in hospital after blood results came back tht my estrogen was in the 100,000s and a few other things they tested were a bit high. They let me come home this morning on the condition that I strictly monitor my fluid intake and outgoings and I must rest and go back if anything changes. Im on daily blood tests and examinations, at this stage my local Obg/Gyn is ok with ET going ahead on the 13th but really it will depend on what my FS says on the day.

So im sitting on the couch with the laptop watching rubbish on tv and drinking plenty of Gatorade, im staying positive that this is all going to pass and I will be fit and ready for our little emby in 48hrs.

I look forward to hearing your numbers tomorrow :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Yay ladies those are amazing numbers of eggs, F'xd for fertilization! :thumbup:
> 
> I spent the night in hospital after blood results came back tht my estrogen was in the 100,000s and a few other things they tested were a bit high. They let me come home this morning on the condition that I strictly monitor my fluid intake and outgoings and I must rest and go back if anything changes. Im on daily blood tests and examinations, at this stage my local Obg/Gyn is ok with ET going ahead on the 13th but really it will depend on what my FS says on the day.
> 
> So im sitting on the couch with the laptop watching rubbish on tv and drinking plenty of Gatorade, im staying positive that this is all going to pass and I will be fit and ready for our little emby in 48hrs.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your numbers tomorrow :flower:

WOW I am so sorry that youre going through this. I really am shocked that they would still do the transfer though.

V8 juice is good as well... the salt in it helps to pull the free flowing fluid into your system and the Gatorade flushes it out :)


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Yeah that suprised me too, of course I will trust what my FS says more than any other doctor so if hes not happy to do it then I will wait. Best chances get best results.

Thanks for that I will be sure to get some V8 this afternoon, Im willing to do/take anything that helps!

How are you doing after your retrieval?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Yeah that suprised me too, of course I will trust what my FS says more than any other doctor so if hes not happy to do it then I will wait. Best chances get best results.
> 
> Thanks for that I will be sure to get some V8 this afternoon, Im willing to do/take anything that helps!
> 
> How are you doing after your retrieval?

I am doing well thanks for asking. But I have to say this is some pretty good pain that I am experiencing... I guess that's to be expected but I really didn't think it would be this intense.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Question about the lining for anyone that knows.... I have actually never had a discussion with the specialist about my lining other than the last couple ultrasounds he said it was 15mm and beautiful the words super juicy came out and I laughed. Everything I read makes it sound like it would be too thick and he said that is not the case.. any input?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

~Brandy~ said:


> Question about the lining for anyone that knows.... I have actually never had a discussion with the specialist about my lining other than the last couple ultrasounds he said it was 15mm and beautiful the words super juicy came out and I laughed. Everything I read makes it sound like it would be too thick and he said that is not the case.. any input?

I havent read much about this or been told either, mine was 10mm at my last ultrasound, but im guessing like with most things there will be a range that they are wanting you to be in and if if your specialist is happy then thats always a good sign.

sorry to hear you are in pain, it was quite excruciating for me aswell and still is if ive moved too much, its to do with the over stimulation my FS said the more follicles usually the more pain or discomfort you will get. hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, Brandy! I had 30 of my 36 fertilized, the embryologist called first thing this morning. They'll call me again tomorrow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Congrats, Brandy! I had 30 of my 36 fertilized, the embryologist called first thing this morning. They'll call me again tomorrow.

Thats amazing!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

YAY ladies!!! those are amazing eggs yous have, well done :thumbup:

All 7 of my embies are still hanging in there so that nice news to hear. My ohss has settled down a lot today, I think the gatorade and v8 juice have worked well. I go in for a scan tomorrow and they will make a decision then if I have my 5dt or not, I will be happy with whatever is best.


----------



## gretarose

Hey Katherine
How are you? Any news?
I start my Gonal F today, bit nervous but just had lovely acupuncture session and feeling pretty positive right now. 
Hello to all the other ladies on here too
:dust: to everyone!




KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta
> 
> Thanks so much for your lovely message, it brought a tear to my eye. Glad to hear you got some clarification on matters. What you are describing sounds pretty typical of the NHS, they maybe have alot of people stimming around the same time and cant fit everyone in, or they have alot of anticipated EC and ET in a given week and have to space people out. I know what they are like, as I work for them. So much cost cutting and "red tape".
> 
> Hope your still getting on OK with the downregging and good luck for Friday. It wil be here before you know it!!
> 
> Let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for getting back to me Katherine. I rang the hospital this morning and even though they couldn't access my file, the nurse reassured me that it is fine and quite common for women to stay downregulating for another week. She also said that sometimes if they are super busy they will keep women downregulating for longer until they have space to put you on the stimms...it's a slightly strange and unnerving concept to get my head round...but I've gotta trust them and do trust them...and appreciate it is the NHS in one of the busiest IVF clinics in the country.
> However have decided just after reading your response that I am going to call them again tomorrow and ask if they can get out my file and ask whether I should have had a scan...
> My brain doesn't seem to be working properly at the moment, and I'm a bit slow off the mark when it comes to realising that I actually do need more information!! You have helped me realise that! Thankyou hunny. Maybe the buserilin is making me a bit dopey! :dohh:
> Hoping the next 5 days are easy on you, and that precious little embie/s sticks good and proper to its lovely mum.
> Take care on those nightshifts too xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.
> 
> Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down.
> 
> Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!
> 
> Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.
> 
> Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!
> 
> I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.
> 
> Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> YAY ladies!!! those are amazing eggs yous have, well done :thumbup:
> 
> All 7 of my embies are still hanging in there so that nice news to hear. My ohss has settled down a lot today, I think the gatorade and v8 juice have worked well. I go in for a scan tomorrow and they will make a decision then if I have my 5dt or not, I will be happy with whatever is best.

Keep us informed I am excited to hear :)


----------



## Dee L

Hi Everyone

This is my first ivf cycle and I am on the Short Protocol. Just started my Buserelin injections yesterday for the next 2 days & start my Menopur tonight for the next 10 days. Looking to go for egg collection week beginning 22 July, anyone else going in around then?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dee L said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This is my first ivf cycle and I am on the Short Protocol. Just started my Buserelin injections yesterday for the next 2 days & start my Menopur tonight for the next 10 days. Looking to go for egg collection week beginning 22 July, anyone else going in around then?

Oh congrats and welcome! You're so lucky to have a short protocol! That sounds very close to a few on this board. You should have some retrieval buddies.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Greta 

Glad to hear you are moving on to the stimms, doing the accupunture and feeling positive. I havent tested yet, DH not due back to this evening and I have been in bed until 3pm (working nights last night and it was absolutely crazy!!). 

I have also been peeing every hour since I got up this afternoon so I think the urine may be too diluted and may not give an accurate result.

Good luck with the stimming and before you know it EC and ET will be upon you!!!




gretarose said:


> Hey Katherine
> How are you? Any news?
> I start my Gonal F today, bit nervous but just had lovely acupuncture session and feeling pretty positive right now.
> Hello to all the other ladies on here too
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> Thanks so much for your lovely message, it brought a tear to my eye. Glad to hear you got some clarification on matters. What you are describing sounds pretty typical of the NHS, they maybe have alot of people stimming around the same time and cant fit everyone in, or they have alot of anticipated EC and ET in a given week and have to space people out. I know what they are like, as I work for them. So much cost cutting and "red tape".
> 
> Hope your still getting on OK with the downregging and good luck for Friday. It wil be here before you know it!!
> 
> Let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for getting back to me Katherine. I rang the hospital this morning and even though they couldn't access my file, the nurse reassured me that it is fine and quite common for women to stay downregulating for another week. She also said that sometimes if they are super busy they will keep women downregulating for longer until they have space to put you on the stimms...it's a slightly strange and unnerving concept to get my head round...but I've gotta trust them and do trust them...and appreciate it is the NHS in one of the busiest IVF clinics in the country.
> However have decided just after reading your response that I am going to call them again tomorrow and ask if they can get out my file and ask whether I should have had a scan...
> My brain doesn't seem to be working properly at the moment, and I'm a bit slow off the mark when it comes to realising that I actually do need more information!! You have helped me realise that! Thankyou hunny. Maybe the buserilin is making me a bit dopey! :dohh:
> Hoping the next 5 days are easy on you, and that precious little embie/s sticks good and proper to its lovely mum.
> Take care on those nightshifts too xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.
> 
> Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down.
> 
> Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!
> 
> Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.
> 
> Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!
> 
> I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.
> 
> Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hi everyone!!

I've been in a struggle with hyperplasia for almost 3 years and got very close to having endometrium cancer last year. My previous infertility doctor was ready to take out my uterus and wanted me to use a surrogate, he scared me to find a new younger better infertility specialist. After many biopsy's and hysteroscopy's I was finally cleared to go for IVF in June!
Best news in all of these years.. Seems like everything is falling into place.

Sunday I start the stem drugs, Follistim and Menopur in PM, and my Lupron gets reduced to 5 units instead of 10 that I've been taking..

I'm super nervous for the additional two injections, especially for the powder mix, I've heard that stings.

Wednesday I find out when the EC will be.. I've heard about OHSS, stick with v8 and Gatorade? Any other advice?

I wish everyone the best of luck!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I've been in a struggle with hyperplasia for almost 3 years and got very close to having endometrium cancer last year. My previous infertility doctor was ready to take out my uterus and wanted me to use a surrogate, he scared me to find a new younger better infertility specialist. After many biopsy's and hysteroscopy's I was finally cleared to go for IVF in June!
> Best news in all of these years.. Seems like everything is falling into place.
> 
> Sunday I start the stem drugs, Follistim and Menopur in PM, and my Lupron gets reduced to 5 units instead of 10 that I've been taking..
> 
> I'm super nervous for the additional two injections, especially for the powder mix, I've heard that stings.
> 
> Wednesday I find out when the ET will be.. I've heard about OHSS, stick with v8 and Gatorade? Any other advice?
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck!!!

Welcome!!

First the Menopur injections are cake. The tips I have are wipe down the area you will inject first BEFORE you prep the shot. This gives the alcohol time to dry which is the number 1 cause of the injection stinging on entry. 2) When you inject the liquid into the powder dont shake the vial up or anything the solution will dissolve on its own. Shaking or mixing thickens it. 3) when you inject do it very slowly and pause for a second or 2 here and there this gives it time to distribute.

OHSS... You will want to start downing gatorade the day before retrieval so you're fully hydrated going in. Later in day after retrieval and continuing with the days to follow you want to consume 2 servings of V8 juice and as much gatorade as you can stand. I can only get in about 80oz of gatorade a day and thats alot of work. I had/have OHSS however today I began noticing it was much better and I am day 3 post transfer so even if you dont think it's helping it is.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I was reading that you lining is at 15mm, so is mine, i was use to always being between 19-20'smm. Which is pretty thick. But that's because of hyperplasia.

Thank you for the tips! I'll remember not to move the vial too much. I saw on a YouTube to prepare the Menopur first, then do Follistim injection first, to let Menopur sit for a few before injecting and helps with it stinging so much..

I'll load up on the Gatorade when I get paid, usually Tom Thumb has 10 for $10 sales on gaterade and V8 and maybe some clamato..

I also heard drinking some grape use instead of wine helps with the womb lining before transfer




~Brandy~ said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I've been in a struggle with hyperplasia for almost 3 years and got very close to having endometrium cancer last year. My previous infertility doctor was ready to take out my uterus and wanted me to use a surrogate, he scared me to find a new younger better infertility specialist. After many biopsy's and hysteroscopy's I was finally cleared to go for IVF in June!
> Best news in all of these years.. Seems like everything is falling into place.
> 
> Sunday I start the stem drugs, Follistim and Menopur in PM, and my Lupron gets reduced to 5 units instead of 10 that I've been taking..
> 
> I'm super nervous for the additional two injections, especially for the powder mix, I've heard that stings.
> 
> Wednesday I find out when the ET will be.. I've heard about OHSS, stick with v8 and Gatorade? Any other advice?
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> First the Menopur injections are cake. The tips I have are wipe down the area you will inject first BEFORE you prep the shot. This gives the alcohol time to dry which is the number 1 cause of the injection stinging on entry. 2) When you inject the liquid into the powder dont shake the vial up or anything the solution will dissolve on its own. Shaking or mixing thickens it. 3) when you inject do it very slowly and pause for a second or 2 here and there this gives it time to distribute.
> 
> OHSS... You will want to start downing gatorade the day before retrieval so you're fully hydrated going in. Later in day after retrieval and continuing with the days to follow you want to consume 2 servings of V8 juice and as much gatorade as you can stand. I can only get in about 80oz of gatorade a day and thats alot of work. I had/have OHSS however today I began noticing it was much better and I am day 3 post transfer so even if you dont think it's helping it is.Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> I was reading that you lining is at 15mm, so is mine, i was use to always being between 19-20'smm. Which is pretty thick. But that's because of hyperplasia.
> 
> Thank you for the tips! I'll remember not to move the vial too much. I saw on a YouTube to prepare the Menopur first, then do Follistim injection first, to let Menopur sit for a few before injecting and helps with it stinging so much..
> 
> I'll load up on the Gatorade when I get paid, usually Tom Thumb has 10 for $10 sales on gaterade and V8 and maybe some clamato..
> 
> I also heard drinking some grape use instead of wine helps with the womb lining before transfer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I've been in a struggle with hyperplasia for almost 3 years and got very close to having endometrium cancer last year. My previous infertility doctor was ready to take out my uterus and wanted me to use a surrogate, he scared me to find a new younger better infertility specialist. After many biopsy's and hysteroscopy's I was finally cleared to go for IVF in June!
> Best news in all of these years.. Seems like everything is falling into place.
> 
> Sunday I start the stem drugs, Follistim and Menopur in PM, and my Lupron gets reduced to 5 units instead of 10 that I've been taking..
> 
> I'm super nervous for the additional two injections, especially for the powder mix, I've heard that stings.
> 
> Wednesday I find out when the ET will be.. I've heard about OHSS, stick with v8 and Gatorade? Any other advice?
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> First the Menopur injections are cake. The tips I have are wipe down the area you will inject first BEFORE you prep the shot. This gives the alcohol time to dry which is the number 1 cause of the injection stinging on entry. 2) When you inject the liquid into the powder dont shake the vial up or anything the solution will dissolve on its own. Shaking or mixing thickens it. 3) when you inject do it very slowly and pause for a second or 2 here and there this gives it time to distribute.
> 
> OHSS... You will want to start downing gatorade the day before retrieval so you're fully hydrated going in. Later in day after retrieval and continuing with the days to follow you want to consume 2 servings of V8 juice and as much gatorade as you can stand. I can only get in about 80oz of gatorade a day and thats alot of work. I had/have OHSS however today I began noticing it was much better and I am day 3 post transfer so even if you dont think it's helping it is.Click to expand...Click to expand...

The only thing with grapejuice I would be concerned about is it is a blood thickener as well. During most peoples protocol they want the blood thinned hence the aspirin to keep the blood flowing through the uterus. But dont let me sway your decision. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Welcome to all the new ladies, even though the circumstances arent so great its amazing to be able to share with and support so many people.

Brandy thats wonderful about your embies and 5dt, I hope all is well, will look forward to hearing how it all goes!

AFM - I got the not so great news today so no babies for me just yet :cry:
Todays ultrasound showed alot of fluid around my organs and blood tests say my estrogen is still rediculously high and my liver isnt functioning properly, I have been told not to drink too much (no more than 1ltr per day) and I will continue to have bloods done every few days. So at this stage I have to wait 2mnths and then have a FET, I understand this is the best and safest option but it doesnt make the heartache of leaving my embies behind again any easier :sad2:


----------



## StayHopeful

So sorry, Nikki! I hope that things resolve quickly and the next 2 months fly by for you.

I'm still on track for a Mon ET, dealing with mild OHSS though. Mainly I'm just kind of swollen, I have a fee pounds of weight gain during the day. A lot of my swelling is above my belly button though, which is weird.


----------



## gretarose

Thanks Katherine, got everything crossed for you and Ive got a good feeling too!!
Enjoy your evening with your husband. :flower:





KatherineA said:


> Hi Greta
> 
> Glad to hear you are moving on to the stimms, doing the accupunture and feeling positive. I havent tested yet, DH not due back to this evening and I have been in bed until 3pm (working nights last night and it was absolutely crazy!!).
> 
> I have also been peeing every hour since I got up this afternoon so I think the urine may be too diluted and may not give an accurate result.
> 
> Good luck with the stimming and before you know it EC and ET will be upon you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Katherine
> How are you? Any news?
> I start my Gonal F today, bit nervous but just had lovely acupuncture session and feeling pretty positive right now.
> Hello to all the other ladies on here too
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> Thanks so much for your lovely message, it brought a tear to my eye. Glad to hear you got some clarification on matters. What you are describing sounds pretty typical of the NHS, they maybe have alot of people stimming around the same time and cant fit everyone in, or they have alot of anticipated EC and ET in a given week and have to space people out. I know what they are like, as I work for them. So much cost cutting and "red tape".
> 
> Hope your still getting on OK with the downregging and good luck for Friday. It wil be here before you know it!!
> 
> Let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for getting back to me Katherine. I rang the hospital this morning and even though they couldn't access my file, the nurse reassured me that it is fine and quite common for women to stay downregulating for another week. She also said that sometimes if they are super busy they will keep women downregulating for longer until they have space to put you on the stimms...it's a slightly strange and unnerving concept to get my head round...but I've gotta trust them and do trust them...and appreciate it is the NHS in one of the busiest IVF clinics in the country.
> However have decided just after reading your response that I am going to call them again tomorrow and ask if they can get out my file and ask whether I should have had a scan...
> My brain doesn't seem to be working properly at the moment, and I'm a bit slow off the mark when it comes to realising that I actually do need more information!! You have helped me realise that! Thankyou hunny. Maybe the buserilin is making me a bit dopey! :dohh:
> Hoping the next 5 days are easy on you, and that precious little embie/s sticks good and proper to its lovely mum.
> Take care on those nightshifts too xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatherineA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Greta
> 
> That's odd that they did not start you on the stimming meds and want you to continue donwregging for another week. I understand it must be frustrating as it delays the process by one week.
> 
> Iam not sure why they have done this, and wouldnt have the medical expertise to know, but my best guess is that your ovaries maybe haven't fully shut down yet. As far as I am aware, and from my own experience, the clinic scan you after 14 days of downregging to make sure that everything is properly shut down. If that is not the case, you continue to downreg for whatever amount of time they recommend (however you do mention that they didnt scan you, so I dont understand how they would know if your ovaries had shut down.
> 
> Another thing it could be is that maybe it is your own Consultant's protocol to keep patients downregging for 2-3 weeks, but again that's just a guess!!
> 
> Does your clinic have an emergency number you can call out of hours? The one I used does and I did call it a few times with all sorts of questions over the last few weeks!!! Try calling the ordinary number and see if there is an answering machine which gives the emergency number. If not, call them first thing on Monday and find out what is happening and ask if they have an emergency number.
> 
> Hopefully it is nothing to worry about and you will be able to start stimming before you know it.
> 
> Is it an NHS or a private clinic you are using? Just thinking if it is NHS they mabye to things differently!!
> 
> I am enjoying the good weather so far. Back to work on Wednesday night and now nearly 5 days to go until I can test!! Only symptoms at the minute are a few spots on my face and a few twinges here and there!! The sore boobs have gone today (they started 2 weeks ago on Monday after the EC and 2 days post the HCG trigger shot) so I am assuming it was the trigger shot that caused it. Its hard to know whether its a good or a bad sign, Just trying not to read into it too much.
> 
> Hope you get some answers. Take care and let me know how you get on xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies, even though the circumstances arent so great its amazing to be able to share with and support so many people.
> 
> Brandy thats wonderful about your embies and 5dt, I hope all is well, will look forward to hearing how it all goes!
> 
> AFM - I got the not so great news today so no babies for me just yet :cry:
> Todays ultrasound showed alot of fluid around my organs and blood tests say my estrogen is still rediculously high and my liver isnt functioning properly, I have been told not to drink too much (no more than 1ltr per day) and I will continue to have bloods done every few days. So at this stage I have to wait 2mnths and then have a FET, I understand this is the best and safest option but it doesnt make the heartache of leaving my embies behind again any easier :sad2:

I am so sorry Nikki :( But with your E2 as high as it was your health could be at risk I would take it super easy so you can make a nicelil home for the frosty tots :hugs:



StayHopeful said:


> So sorry, Nikki! I hope that things resolve quickly and the next 2 months fly by for you.
> 
> I'm still on track for a Mon ET, dealing with mild OHSS though. Mainly I'm just kind of swollen, I have a fee pounds of weight gain during the day. A lot of my swelling is above my belly button though, which is weird.

Thats good news! I have alot more than a few pounds but today is the first day that I saw a reduction in the weight. I lost 2lbs so it seems to be going in the right direction now. Alot of my swelling is above my belly button too so I reasearched it and thats just the most free space for fluid to collect so it migrates there. I dont do my transfer until 2:15 pacific time so that sucks it will be close to the end of the day. I guess it's easier to go home and prop my feet up though.


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Brandy, that put my mind at ease a lot. I really don't have a lot of pain, that seems to be increasing. I did have a moment yesterday where I was in really intense pain. I haven't had trouble with using the restroom at all since ER, but after I had a bowel movement yesterday I was in intense, sharp pain. It was in my rear, but also almost like it it was inside where they had stuck the needles for the retrieval and in my uterus area too. Sorry if TMI. It subsided after I took some Tylenol, but it really freaked me out because I literally could barely move it hurt so bad. This morning I just have the swelling and some minor back pain.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Thanks, Brandy, that put my mind at ease a lot. I really don't have a lot of pain, that seems to be increasing. I did have a moment yesterday where I was in really intense pain. I haven't had trouble with using the restroom at all since ER, but after I had a bowel movement yesterday I was in intense, sharp pain. It was in my rear, but also almost like it it was inside where they had stuck the needles for the retrieval and in my uterus area too. Sorry if TMI. It subsided after I took some Tylenol, but it really freaked me out because I literally could barely move it hurt so bad. This morning I just have the swelling and some minor back pain.

Funny you mention it! But I remember my FS saying that for one of my appts I needed a full bladder so the bladder would push the bowel out of the way to see the ovary. He said they all 3 touch at times.

So this morning TMI Alert. I went to go to the restroom and it was a little more work than usual and I got a huge cramp then pains started shooting around inside of me. I tried to calm down and take a couple of deep breathes and then the pain started to subside. So I think it has alot to do with the internal swelling and the free floating fluid we have in us. Trust me you're not alone. I freaked out for a few minutes and when I was still alive I figured I would be ok haha.


----------



## StayHopeful

Glad to know I'm not alone! They don't tell you about all of these random, not fun side effects after ER :wacko: It will all be worth it though when we get our BFPs!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi ladies, how are you all going? I am so eager to hear how many embabies you have and how many you are having put back. Good luck, il keep my eye out for updates :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

FINALLY PUPO!!!


I have 3 top grade 5D Blasts. The rest will be frozen ;)


----------



## StayHopeful

ET went well for me this morning and we put 1 blast back in. DH and I had originally been planning on 2, but the doctor walked in this morning and said "if you want one baby, you should put one back in." She seemed super confident that one was a good choice for us, so we decided to go with her advice. I'm a little nervous about it, but we have to trust the professionals, right? I'm not sure yet exactly how many we'll freeze, most likely 15+. The lab will call tomorrow to let me know.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> ET went well for me this morning and we put 1 blast back in. DH and I had originally been planning on 2, but the doctor walked in this morning and said "if you want one baby, you should put one back in." She seemed super confident that one was a good choice for us, so we decided to go with her advice. I'm a little nervous about it, but we have to trust the professionals, right? I'm not sure yet exactly how many we'll freeze, most likely 15+. The lab will call tomorrow to let me know.

Yay congrats :) Cant wait to hear your BFP!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Aww yay ladies!! I can't wait for both of your BFP!!

I can't wait to have my embabies!!

I found an easy way to inject Menopur that is virtually painless, I put a ice cube for like 2 mins. Then I injected.. Didn't feel a thing!! This was my second day on stim injections I'm alternating sides to make sure I evenly apply the medication.

No bleeding nor bruising either... So far it's not bad as I thought it would be.

Ladies how long were you on stim injections before the ER? 10 days?


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Aww yay ladies!! I can't wait for both of your BFP!!
> 
> I can't wait to have my embabies!!
> 
> I found an easy way to inject Menopur that is virtually painless, I put a ice cube for like 2 mins. Then I injected.. Didn't feel a thing!! This was my second day on stim injections I'm alternating sides to make sure I evenly apply the medication.
> 
> No bleeding nor bruising either... So far it's not bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Ladies how long were you on stim injections before the ER? 10 days?


9 days for me.


----------



## Nikki of NZ

YAY Brandy and Stayhopeful thats awesome news from the both of you! :hugs:

Stayhopeful - our FS said when the time comes we will have a single transfer aswell and if theyre confident you should be too

Brandy - are you wanting more than 1 or was that the best option for your chances? 

I cant wait to hear about your BFPs, wishing you both the best of everything and I hope your 2ww's arent too slow. :dust:

Evie - I took stims for 9days like Brandy. How are you going with your cycle, any SEs? I hope all is going great :flower:

AFM - time seems to have changed to as slow as possible since ive been told I have to wait, everything seemed to go so fast before. Im just trying to enjoy not being on injections and getting out and about and doing all the thing I was willing to give up in a heartbeat before and will again when the time comes.


----------



## StayHopeful

Brandy, can't wait to see your BFP as well!

Evie, I stimmed for 10 days.


----------



## clarkea

Hi Everyone.

im on day 4 of my stimms and feel very crampy.Is this normal? What other side effects did you girls get?

Had my first baseline scan on Friday, they told me i had polysistic ovaries and that i have more chance of OSHH. Thats why they have put me on short protocol.
I have my next scan tomorrow and they will tell me when i can start cetrotide.
Very nervous about all this and cant sleep :(

Well done on your embies to those of you who got some.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nikki of NZ said:


> YAY Brandy and Stayhopeful thats awesome news from the both of you! :hugs:
> 
> Stayhopeful - our FS said when the time comes we will have a single transfer aswell and if theyre confident you should be too
> 
> Brandy - are you wanting more than 1 or was that the best option for your chances?
> 
> I cant wait to hear about your BFPs, wishing you both the best of everything and I hope your 2ww's arent too slow. :dust:
> 
> Evie - I took stims for 9days like Brandy. How are you going with your cycle, any SEs? I hope all is going great :flower:
> 
> AFM - time seems to have changed to as slow as possible since ive been told I have to wait, everything seemed to go so fast before. Im just trying to enjoy not being on injections and getting out and about and doing all the thing I was willing to give up in a heartbeat before and will again when the time comes.

Our best chance was to transfer 3 so we did but we are totally fine with multiples. We just dont want to endanger their health or mine so hopefully it would be no more than twins.


----------



## StayHopeful

Clark, I think the side effects depend on the specific med and the person. My biggest side effect was feeling very sore and bloated by about 6 days in.


----------



## StayHopeful

The lab called this morning, 19 frosties!


----------



## clarkea

Thanks for the reply. More to come then it sounds. Great news on the 19 frosties. Thats alot isnt it. Well done. Bet your over the moon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> The lab called this morning, 19 frosties!

Congrats amazing #'s :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

clarkea said:


> Thanks for the reply. More to come then it sounds. Great news on the 19 frosties. Thats alot isnt it. Well done. Bet your over the moon.

19 is definitely more than we expected so we're thrilled! We really hope that this fresh cycle will work and then we can go to our frosties when we're ready for #2. 

Brandy, how many did you end up freezing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> clarkea said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. More to come then it sounds. Great news on the 19 frosties. Thats alot isnt it. Well done. Bet your over the moon.
> 
> 19 is definitely more than we expected so we're thrilled! We really hope that this fresh cycle will work and then we can go to our frosties when we're ready for #2.
> 
> Brandy, how many did you end up freezing?Click to expand...

I ended up with 12 so I froze 9.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

clarkea said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> im on day 4 of my stimms and feel very crampy.Is this normal? What other side effects did you girls get?
> 
> Had my first baseline scan on Friday, they told me i had polysistic ovaries and that i have more chance of OSHH. Thats why they have put me on short protocol.
> I have my next scan tomorrow and they will tell me when i can start cetrotide.
> Very nervous about all this and cant sleep :(
> 
> Well done on your embies to those of you who got some.


I'm on my 3rd day, I feel nauseous around food and after eating anything warm. I do feel a bit sore and very bloated.

I suffer from PCOS also, the last scan I had was the first day of Lupron, and I had a cyst on my left ovary.

I go in tomorrow for my first stim ultrasound and probably blood work. :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

Evie, I have PCOS as well. I had a cyst before starting stims that made me delay my stim cycle for 2 weeks, but I still ended up getting lots of good follies.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

StayHopeful said:


> Evie, I have PCOS as well. I had a cyst before starting stims that made me delay my stim cycle for 2 weeks, but I still ended up getting lots of good follies.

Did they give you birth control pills prior to starting Lupron?

I feel super uncomfortable and extremely bloated.. The injections hurt going in cause I'm so swollen my skin is a little tough, but once the needle is in, it's no biggie after that.


----------



## StayHopeful

I didn't take Lupron, just took cetrotide on day 1 and then started gonal f. I originally wasn't going to do bcp because I'm a carrier for a clotting disorder but when the RE found the cyst at my baseline ultrasound she decided to put me on them for 2 weeks.


----------



## clarkea

Stay hopefull. I wish u the best wiv ur first go. 

I have pcos aswell. I found this out on my baseline scan. I had no idea. I started on merional on sat so i am now on day five.
I am currently sat in the hospital waiting on my second scan so they can decide wen u put me on cetrotide.


----------



## Maverick007

Hi ladies!! So excited for you Brandy and Stayhopeful. You guys had great results.

Nikki, I'm so sorry for the delay and health issues you are experiencing. Good luck to you w your FET when the time comes.

My first ultrasound/bloodwork appt. is tomorrow! I've been on BCPs for about 2 weeks. Hoping tonight's dose is the last.


----------



## clarkea

Started my cetrotide today. Anyone on this who can tell me why that when u put the needle in do u have to draw back the syringe slightly to make sure there is no blood. I dont like that thought so didnt draw it back wen i put needle in. Also stung like crazy x


----------



## ~Brandy~

clarkea said:


> Started my cetrotide today. Anyone on this who can tell me why that when u put the needle in do u have to draw back the syringe slightly to make sure there is no blood. I dont like that thought so didnt draw it back wen i put needle in. Also stung like crazy x

As with any intramuscular injection you want to be absolutely sure you dont hit a vein.. hence the checking for blood.


----------



## StayHopeful

Clark, my nurse told me the same thing brandy said.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Mi had my first scan after 4 days of Stims..
I have 20 follicles on the left and right.

My estradiol is at 323.5. I have no idea if that is good or not.. 
I was told if its low in test results than I would need to double my Menopur.

My next scan is Friday, Saturday, and Monday. Possible retrieval next Thursday or Friday.
Can't believe how close its getting.. 
My lining is at 4 mm


----------



## clarkea

Thanks brandy and stay hopfull. Thats good to know as i was worried about that. Does it not hurt wen u pull it back tho?
Evie i know how u feel. My next scan on monday and then if all is well ec on wed so were right next to each other. Exciting but scary stuff!


----------



## ~Brandy~

clarkea said:


> Thanks brandy and stay hopfull. Thats good to know as i was worried about that. Does it not hurt wen u pull it back tho?
> Evie i know how u feel. My next scan on monday and then if all is well ec on wed so were right next to each other. Exciting but scary stuff!

You shouldnt really have to pull back and withdraw anything just barely put backwards pressure on the syringe. I promise you will know if you hits a vein. Even slight pressure pulling back blood will immediately spew into the syringe.


----------



## clarkea

Thanks brandy. Not a nice thoughtthat he he


----------



## ~Brandy~

clarkea said:


> Thanks brandy. Not a nice thoughtthat he he

Oh the things we do for the babies


----------



## clarkea

I know lol all be worth it hopefully


----------



## ~Brandy~

I got my BFP tonight!


----------



## clarkea

Eeeekkkk congratulations brady. Woke up to this message and it put a big smile on my face for u. Well done. So haply for u x


----------



## BabyDancing13

~Brandy~ said:


> I got my BFP tonight!

Huge congratulations :) xx:flower:


----------



## StayHopeful

Congrats, brandy!


----------



## Maverick007

Huge congrats Brandy!!!


----------



## StayHopeful

I'm not sure when I should test. My trigger was a while ago, but I did the hcg booster shot on Wed so I'm sure that's not out of my system yet.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> I'm not sure when I should test. My trigger was a while ago, but I did the hcg booster shot on Wed so I'm sure that's not out of my system yet.


Hard to say my 10,000 Unit was out of my system in 5 days I didn't take a booster.


However, it depends on your weight and metabolism on how fast you can pass it.


and if you too it in the stomach or the muscle.


----------



## StayHopeful

I did it in the muscle, my trigger was 5000 and my booster was 2500. I read that it decreases by half each day, in which case I might be able to test by Fri or Sat.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I would take a test on Wednesday just to see if any is left in your system. If it does come up positive try to run under the assumption that it is the HCG.... But then I would take one each day after that to see if it goes lighter or darker!!


----------



## StayHopeful

That's a good idea. I'm so nervous to test. I just feel down in the dumps yesterday and today and I'm having a really hard time staying positive.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

YAY Brandy!!! :happydance::hugs:

Congrats chickie!!!

I have one more scan on Wednesday, and either Wednesday or Thursday will be my trigger days.

Friday or Saturday will be my egg retrieval!!
So far the biggest follicles on my left side is at 15.5 mm and 17mm on the right, I'm almost to 20-30mm which is when they take them out..

I'm so sore, I hurt just to sit or bend down. Feel so bloated and my boobies hurt so bad.. :wacko: Day 9 is almost over.. Lets go Day 10 and 11!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> YAY Brandy!!! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> Congrats chickie!!!
> 
> I have one more scan on Wednesday, and either Wednesday or Thursday will be my trigger days.
> 
> Friday or Saturday will be my egg retrieval!!
> So far the biggest follicles on my left side is at 15.5 mm and 17mm on the right, I'm almost to 20-30mm which is when they take them out..
> 
> I'm so sore, I hurt just to sit or bend down. Feel so bloated and my boobies hurt so bad.. :wacko: Day 9 is almost over.. Lets go Day 10 and 11!!

Good luck on the up and coming ER!


----------



## StayHopeful

Well, I caved and took a hpt this morning. :bfp:, but chances are its still the hcg shot. I'm 9dp5dt but I took a 2500iu Novarel shot 2dp5dt (last Wed) and my 5000iu trigger shot was Monday, July 8. So I'm not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Well, I caved and took a hpt this morning. :bfp:, but chances are its still the hcg shot. I'm 9dp5dt but I took a 2500iu Novarel shot 2dp5dt (last Wed) and my 5000iu trigger shot was Monday, July 8. So I'm not getting my hopes up yet.

Can I see the pic? 

If it was 7 days ago you took 2500 there is no way its that.


----------



## StayHopeful

I haven't tried uploading a photo before so hopefully this will work. This is a Target Up & Up brand test taken with FMU today. I did read online that some people have false positives with them, so I'm worried about that.
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StayHopeful

And Brandy, your beta from today looks fantastic!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> I haven't tried uploading a photo before so hopefully this will work. This is a Target Up & Up brand test taken with FMU today. I did read online that some people have false positives with them, so I'm worried about that.

I am not familiar with this test but given the dates you mentioned such as july 8th only 5000 was long gone by the 18th. You also said at 2DP5DT transfer that you took 2500 right? that would of been gone within 5 days at max.


----------



## StayHopeful

Yes, those dates and amts are right. I'm going to test again in the morning with a frer.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Yes, those dates and amts are right. I'm going to test again in the morning with a frer.

cant wait to see it :) If the line is the same or darker it's for sure


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Stayhopeful, try using a digital, it uses higher levels of try HCG to detect pregnancy if you can.. Stay away from the blue dye test, they are notorious for doing false positives.. Digital or red dye...


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Yes, those dates and amts are right. I'm going to test again in the morning with a frer.

With that test and us having retrieval the same day there's no way you're not preggo. Post the test in the morning


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Do y'all think this is OHSS? I'm having a lot of pain on my right side when I start to pee, then it goes away.. But it's so bad it gives me anxiety just to go.. I have a high pain tolerance so I don't know when something is going wrong, but its intense..


----------



## clarkea

EvieVonKittie said:


> Do y'all think this is OHSS? I'm having a lot of pain on my right side when I start to pee, then it goes away.. But it's so bad it gives me anxiety just to go.. I have a high pain tolerance so I don't know when something is going wrong, but its intense..

Hmm ive got oshh and although i do get pains. It doesnt make me want to go. Take paracetamol n hopefully it should go x


----------



## StayHopeful

Here's my frer from this morning! It's a different brand so I can't compare it to yesterday's test, but it's a brand I trust a lot more. I don't have any digitals, I have one more frer that I'll take tomorrow morning and then if that still looks good I'll buy some more over the weekend. I'm thinking that I wouldn't be getting that strong of a positive today if it was just my shots...

Evie, I had that problem when I peed too. It does sound like at least mild OHSS. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine had me drinking lots of water and gatorade and having at least 40g of protein a day.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clarkea

StayHopeful said:


> Here's my frer from this morning! It's a different brand so I can't compare it to yesterday's test, but it's a brand I trust a lot more. I don't have any digitals, I have one more frer that I'll take tomorrow morning and then if that still looks good I'll buy some more over the weekend. I'm thinking that I wouldn't be getting that strong of a positive today if it was just my shots...
> 
> Evie, I had that problem when I peed too. It does sound like at least mild OHSS. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine had me drinking lots of water and gatorade and having at least 40g of protein a day.

Eeee wat wede all do to pee on a stick n see them two beautiful lines.
Good luck. X


----------



## StayHopeful

Your time is just around the corner, clark!


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Here's my frer from this morning! It's a different brand so I can't compare it to yesterday's test, but it's a brand I trust a lot more. I don't have any digitals, I have one more frer that I'll take tomorrow morning and then if that still looks good I'll buy some more over the weekend. I'm thinking that I wouldn't be getting that strong of a positive today if it was just my shots...
> 
> Evie, I had that problem when I peed too. It does sound like at least mild OHSS. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine had me drinking lots of water and gatorade and having at least 40g of protein a day.

Thtas what my tests look like and were the same ET! You're preggers :hugs:


----------



## lexus15

I'm starting my first IVF cycle today!..long protocol (I think? ) will be taking my first suprecur injection this evening!! Feeling scared but have a feeling of hope as well.:thumbup:


----------



## lexus15

Well done to the bfp's..that's what I like to hear! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:


Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:


Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!


----------



## StayHopeful

Brandy, that's amazing!!! Are you hoping for more than 1?

Lexus, GL starting your IVF!


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Brandy, that's amazing!!! Are you hoping for more than 1?
> 
> Lexus, GL starting your IVF!

We transferred 3 eggs in hopes of twins :happydance:


----------



## StayHopeful

GL, Brandy! With those numbers, I think you definitely have more than one in there!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

StayHopeful said:


> Evie, I had that problem when I peed too. It does sound like at least mild OHSS. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine had me drinking lots of water and gatorade and having at least 40g of protein a day.

Thank you, I did tell the doctor, she did say its mild OHSS, they are worried how ill be afterwards but they also recommended gaterade, propel, and lots of water..
She also said to keep track of my weight too for anything over 5lbs gain.. :wacko:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Oh and the protein intake also..


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> StayHopeful said:
> 
> 
> Evie, I had that problem when I peed too. It does sound like at least mild OHSS. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine had me drinking lots of water and gatorade and having at least 40g of protein a day.
> 
> Thank you, I did tell the doctor, she did say its mild OHSS, they are worried how ill be afterwards but they also recommended gaterade, propel, and lots of water..
> She also said to keep track of my weight too for anything over 5lbs gain.. :wacko:Click to expand...

I had ohss too. I gained 15lbs in 3 days. What I did was drown myself in gatorade even though I didn't feel like it was helping it was! I drank over 1/2 a gallon a day for 3 days of it. On the 4th day it was much easier to go pee and the water weight just flew back off me.

I went from 140-155 almost overnight scared the shit outta me haha.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I forgot to add...


Eat salty foods like chips and nuts etc.... the reason is you have free floating fluid seeping from your ovaries into you abdomen cavity hence the pain and or uncomfortable feeling. To get that water absorbed into your system to be passed through urine you need salt which draws it into you system and expels it :) The gatorade keeps you super hydrated with the electrolytes and flushes the absorbed fluid.


----------



## adroplet

Hi ladies, Congratulations to all the BFPs! 

I had my IVF consultation today and it just so happened to be cd2 for me. So I begin BCPs tomorrow and then wait for the shots I guess. We decided to go this route after about 10 failed IUIs. 
My RE suggested doing ICSI, has anyone gone this route and why?? :shrug: I ask because I will be using frozen donor sperm so I don't think ICSI would be necessary.
What do you all think?


----------



## ~Brandy~

adroplet said:


> Hi ladies, Congratulations to all the BFPs!
> 
> I had my IVF consultation today and it just so happened to be cd2 for me. So I begin BCPs tomorrow and then wait for the shots I guess. We decided to go this route after about 10 failed IUIs.
> My RE suggested doing ICSI, has anyone gone this route and why?? :shrug: I ask because I will be using frozen donor sperm so I don't think ICSI would be necessary.
> What do you all think?

We don't have a male issue either but we did half icsi and have natural. Turns out the eggs they used icsi on was better quality and made it further than the natural ones. I had 3 put back in me and we're pg. Dunno with which ones. 2 were icsi and 1 of our own


----------



## StayHopeful

DH didn't have any issues so we did all of our eggs with natural IVF. We'd signed the consent form for ICSI and decided to leave it up to the lab. 30 of our eggs fertilized naturally.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

My DH doesn't have issues either but it's insurance that the best sperm is inserted in each egg for the highest qualities. I would totally do it to ensure all eggs are fertilized instead of hoping it will do it on its own. 

I'm scheduled for this tomorrow, I'm so excited!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh I forgot to add...
> 
> 
> Eat salty foods like chips and nuts etc.... the reason is you have free floating fluid seeping from your ovaries into you abdomen cavity hence the pain and or uncomfortable feeling. To get that water absorbed into your system to be passed through urine you need salt which draws it into you system and expels it :) The gatorade keeps you super hydrated with the electrolytes and flushes the absorbed fluid.

Thank you Brandy!! :hugs:

I'm going food shopping In a few, I put walnuts/nuts, and chips on the list for salt intake. I'm so ready!! And I have noticed by downing gaterade, it did make me feel better and I was able to go pee without major discomfort!

I did my trigger shot yesterday a 8pm, it stung just a tiny bit but not bad, I also got my circles on my back for the POI which starts Monday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> My DH doesn't have issues either but it's insurance that the best sperm is inserted in each egg for the highest qualities. I would totally do it to ensure all eggs are fertilized instead of hoping it will do it on its own.
> 
> I'm scheduled for this tomorrow, I'm so excited!

Gl tomorrow! You'll do great


----------



## StayHopeful

GL tomorrow, evie!


----------



## adroplet

Thanks for all the icsi thoughts. I just wanted to know if it would be worth it or was it another thing to get more $$ outta me. I'm gonna go with it, fingers crossed it brings about better results!

Evie - good luck!


----------



## StayHopeful

Brandy, how long after ET did you stop the Gatorade and and high protein diet?


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Brandy, how long after ET did you stop the Gatorade and and high protein diet?

About 3-4 days after ER. Just once I felt better and wasn't uncomfortable


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Egg retrieval went well, even though I was crying in pain when they woke me up after the procedure in the OR! Even though I have a high pain tolerance, that was miserable my kitty kat was hurting and pelvic!
Once they gave me more morphine I was good to go..
Now it's recovery time!

Doctor said from what he counted they took out 24 eggs but it wasn't the official count.
He said tomorrow I will get a call with how many where fertilized. I'm so excited to get my embabies!!!

Procedure took about an hour..


----------



## StayHopeful

Evie, glad it went well and sorry to hear that it was so painful! How are you feeling now?


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Egg retrieval went well, even though I was crying in pain when they woke me up after the procedure in the OR! Even though I have a high pain tolerance, that was miserable my kitty kat was hurting and pelvic!
> Once they gave me more morphine I was good to go..
> Now it's recovery time!
> 
> Doctor said from what he counted they took out 24 eggs but it wasn't the official count.
> He said tomorrow I will get a call with how many where fertilized. I'm so excited to get my embabies!!!
> 
> Procedure took about an hour..

Hope you're feeling better :) Sounds like you got a good # of eggs. Cant wait to hear your report tomorrow.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I'm still feeling horrible and hurting but not as bad as yesterday, still drinking plenty of water and gaterade.. 

But I'm totally sad, I missed the call from the embryologist this morning, I didn't know my phone died last night and she left a message around 8:56am, I have no idea if she called back again, I didn't find my phone to charge it until 10:30 this morning..

I just want to cry!! I wish she would of left a message on my phone instead of wanting to talk to me personally.. Ill have to wait for tomorrow now.. I hope it's positive news.. I'm a nervousness reck and stressed now..


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> I'm still feeling horrible and hurting but not as bad as yesterday, still drinking plenty of water and gaterade..
> 
> But I'm totally sad, I missed the call from the embryologist this morning, I didn't know my phone died last night and she left a message around 8:56am, I have no idea if she called back again, I didn't find my phone to charge it until 10:30 this morning..
> 
> I just want to cry!! I wish she would of left a message on my phone instead of wanting to talk to me personally.. Ill have to wait for tomorrow now.. I hope it's positive news.. I'm a nervousness reck and stressed now..

They didn't leave a number or anything for you to call back?


----------



## ~Brandy~

You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.

In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.

I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.

Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> EvieVonKittie said:
> 
> 
> I'm still feeling horrible and hurting but not as bad as yesterday, still drinking plenty of water and gaterade..
> 
> But I'm totally sad, I missed the call from the embryologist this morning, I didn't know my phone died last night and she left a message around 8:56am, I have no idea if she called back again, I didn't find my phone to charge it until 10:30 this morning..
> 
> I just want to cry!! I wish she would of left a message on my phone instead of wanting to talk to me personally.. Ill have to wait for tomorrow now.. I hope it's positive news.. I'm a nervousness reck and stressed now..
> 
> They didn't leave a number or anything for you to call back?Click to expand...

No they say in the message, we don't have a number for you to contact us back, so I will give you another call later.. But I didn't get another call.. :nope:


----------



## EvieVonKittie

~Brandy~ said:


> You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.
> 
> In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.
> 
> I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.
> 
> Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.

Aww you might be having multiples!


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> You guys I seriously know that being pregnant you get tired easier... but OMG I cant stay awake. Seriously.
> 
> In the last 24 hours I have been awake for about 5 of it. I wake up try to get something done decide I can do it another time and lay back down.
> 
> I fall asleep sitting up constantly lol. I dont remember it being this bad with my other 2 kids. I wasnt on progesterone injections and or progesterone capsules though I wonder if thats causing any of it.
> 
> Thats totally unlike me.. I am normally the go getter one that sleeps only 5 hours a night and is superwoman.
> 
> Aww you might be having multiples!Click to expand...

I hope so! It would be nice if we could bank sleep because at this rate I could stay up for months without sleep with the amount I am banking lol


Its a good thing I have a great DH. He keeps making me go back to bed when he finds me laying around randomly. But I am not sure how I will function at work come tomorrow lol.


----------



## StayHopeful

Evie, so sorry you missed the embryologist's call! I hope you are able to get on the phone with them tomorrow, I can't wait to find out how many of your eggs fertilized. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better today, though!

Brandy, I'm right there with you on the tired thing. The only time I can't seem to sleep, frustratingly, is when I lay down to go to bed at night. But other than that, I feel like I could sleep constantly. I've also started feeling pretty nauseous today.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Evie, so sorry you missed the embryologist's call! I hope you are able to get on the phone with them tomorrow, I can't wait to find out how many of your eggs fertilized. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better today, though!
> 
> Brandy, I'm right there with you on the tired thing. The only time I can't seem to sleep, frustratingly, is when I lay down to go to bed at night. But other than that, I feel like I could sleep constantly. I've also started feeling pretty nauseous today.

Well the good thing so far is I am not nauseous LOL I only wake up to eat and go the bathroom pretty much.

Hopefully it subsides soon.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Has anyone heard about pickle juice and pickles can help with bloating?..


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Got the phone call....


Failed fertilization, I had 21 mature eggs and my husband was really high quality..
Not sure what happen, was it my fault?..

One disappointment after another..


----------



## ~Brandy~

EvieVonKittie said:


> Got the phone call....
> 
> 
> Failed fertilization, I had 21 mature eggs and my husband was really high quality..
> Not sure what happen, was it my fault?..
> 
> One disappointment after another..

All 21 failed to fertilize using icsi? I would schedule appt with doctors for more testing. That seems very odd. 
I am so sorry :-(


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I was told for some rare reason, my eggs dehydrated, and started to shrink, and from it also sounds, they didn't do ICSI.. I'm so confused.. But the doctor was devastated cause this has never happen before. He said the next IVF cycle will be on him.. I busted into tears cause I wasn't sure I wanted to go through this again. But I will give it another go.. My heart is so broken at the same time..


----------



## StayHopeful

Evie, I am so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: I agree with Brandy, I would definitely schedule more testing or at least talk to the doctor and/or embryologist and see if you can talk to them more about what happened. And I have heard that pickles and/or juice does help with bloating.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes the reason pickles help is due to the high salt content


----------



## EvieVonKittie

I've been eating yummy pickles and drinking the juice.. Trying to keep positive thoughts but my hormones get the best of me


----------



## StayHopeful

That's understandable, it's okay to be upset. The situation is lousy. :cry:


----------



## Blue12

EvieVonKittie said:


> I was told for some rare reason, my eggs dehydrated, and started to shrink, and from it also sounds, they didn't do ICSI.. I'm so confused.. But the doctor was devastated cause this has never happen before. He said the next IVF cycle will be on him.. I busted into tears cause I wasn't sure I wanted to go through this again. But I will give it another go.. My heart is so broken at the same time..

I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I am so so so sorry for your devastating news. 

My first cycle I had 24 mature eggs they did half ivf and half icsi. And I ended up with 3 fertilized (icsi). They had to be frozen since I had severe ohss. My fet ended in a bfn. At my follow up appointment they said my eggs were horrible quality which was shocking and devastating. I asked if the ohss could have affected quality or did I just have bad eggs. Dr said it could be ether but we would only know by doing another cycle. I did tons of research online and found that ohss can affect quality. 

My second cycle I only had 6 mature eggs to avoid ohss and I had all 6 fertilize. 

This is definitely something to ask your dr about for the next cycle. Lower stims for less eggs for better quality eggs and definitely icsi! 


Hugs!!!xxxx


----------



## Maverick007

Evie, I am so so sorry to hear about this...I was following along with you ladies for awhile. :hugs:


----------



## Natashaa1

Evie, I too have been following this tread and I'm so so sorry to hear that news. I definitely think you deserve answer so think you should schedule a follow up appointment. I can't begin to imagine how devastated you are, my thoughts and support are with you.


----------



## EvieVonKittie

My mom said it sounds like someone left my eggs out without the liquid for too long for the eggs to dry up, someone's carelessness is at fault.. I'm mad at the same time hopeful that they can salvage some of them, but I don't have high hopes. I've gone through too much pain already..


----------



## Natashaa1

I must admit human error did spring into my mind especially with the clinic offering to do for free next time? Do they have a good reputation and success rates? Hope your starting to come to terms with things


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Natashaa1 said:


> I must admit human error did spring into my mind especially with the clinic offering to do for free next time? Do they have a good reputation and success rates? Hope your starting to come to terms with things

Yes, my doctors office rated extremely high in Dallas, TX.
Tomorrow I'm suppose to see him about the results if what happened and a solution, my mom feels I should have to pay for this IVF cycle either since I did nothing wrong on my end.


----------



## StayHopeful

I hope you get some answers tomorrow, Evie.


----------



## StayHopeful

Brandy, I just saw that you're having twins! Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> Brandy, I just saw that you're having twins! Congrats!

Thanks! We are over the moon :cloud9:


With your HCG I wouldnt be suprised if you have trips!


----------



## StayHopeful

That's amazing! My scan is tomorrow. We only transferred 1, so I'm hoping to see 1 strong little heartbeat tomorrow. When did you have your scan?


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> That's amazing! My scan is tomorrow. We only transferred 1, so I'm hoping to see 1 strong little heartbeat tomorrow. When did you have your scan?

I had my scan on 8/5 and then we get one Tuesday


----------



## StayHopeful

My scan was today, just one in there but he/she's measuring right on time and the heartbeat was 125. I go back again a week from Friday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

StayHopeful said:


> My scan was today, just one in there but he/she's measuring right on time and the heartbeat was 125. I go back again a week from Friday.

What great news! How exciting :) Congrats!


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi ladies, its been a while but thought Id pop in and see how you are all doing, congrats on the pregnancies :flower: its so wonderful to see you have come out the other side with positive results and Brandy Twins WOW thats amazing news. 

Evie Im so sorry to hear things havent gone the way you wanted, my situation is a lot different but I feel your pain. How long do you have to wait until you can try again? Best of luck with the next round :hugs:

AFM: Im still waiting for the next consultation and scan to confirm dates to continue, I have a week left til we see the FS and time is dragging so much. My clinic forgot to update their system so I had a phone call on the day I was supposed to do my pregnancy blood test asking why I hadnt done it and when I explained the lady wasnt very apologetic at all and stated it must suck knowing I could have found out if I was pregnant, thats was heartbreaking but ive picked myself back up and am ready to carry on strong and positive


----------



## StayHopeful

Nikki, so sorry your clinic did that! I hope that the week flies by and you get good news at the FS!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## StayHopeful

That's great Brandy, congratulations!


----------



## gretarose

Just wanted to say Congratulations Brandy, WOW you did it, amazing news!! So thrilled for you. 
I'm doing okay, gathering my strength to begin again this Autumn or Winter. X




~Brandy~ said:


> I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
> Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d
> 
> 
> I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

gretarose said:


> Just wanted to say Congratulations Brandy, WOW you did it, amazing news!! So thrilled for you.
> I'm doing okay, gathering my strength to begin again this Autumn or Winter. X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
> Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d
> 
> 
> I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks Greta :) I wish you the very best in your journey. You will get your BFP I am sure!


----------

